# The Left 4 Dead 1 & 2 Clubhouse!



## erocker (Apr 10, 2009)

*TPU's Left4Dead Group! JOIN NOW!!!*

Yeah, L4D2 has been out a while now, but let's face it. The original is better, grittier and has the maps we all know and hate and or love.



This is for members who own and play the L4D series, let's see some cool videos, mods, whatever.. Most importantly, let's play!

Post your screen name/profile so we can put some teams together.     If you want, use a *[TPU]* tag and represent!

Member    /    Steam
erocker        /    David Bowie
AthlonX2      /    PRT_SCRN
rick22          /    glazeman2
DrPepper      /    djpenman
ShadowFold  /    LouieV3/The Shadow
mrw1986      /    Mr. Bojangles.cR
blkhogan      /    blkhogan
DarkEgo       /    {3AC}ĐarkΣgo
Darknova      /    cynicalreaper
JousteR        /    JousteR
xubidoo        /     xu^
DanishDevil    /   DanishDevil
morpha         /   ngx.morpha
Crusader       /   Oceania 
phanbuey      /   Intimate Butter
TheMailMan78 /   TheMailMan78
SK-1             /    In Like Flint
FreedomEclipse / Final_Freedom_Eclipse
crtecha    /    crhustle
Catiel   /  emok1d08
Aphex Dreamer    /    [Champ] Kill Face
reverze           /        berg709
freaksavior   /   blackangel728
RevengE    /   Revenge
randomflip   /    Random-Flip
Pete1burn   /   Pete1burn
stinger608   /   stinger608
Trickstermatt  /   jasehl
easyrhino   /   theeasyrhino
human_error  /   human_error
a ump  /  sugarfresh
sneekypeet  /   sneekypeet
JC316       /       [TPU]JC316
Assassin48   /   el_jimador48
MoonPig / _moonpig_
 kylzer   /    kylzerxx
brandonwh64 / plynn1989
a_ump/ l337luke
cheesy999 / cheesy999


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 10, 2009)

sign me up erocker....i love you

STEAM:

TBAGGINS


----------



## rick22 (Apr 10, 2009)

I lov ya erocker...your so smart......   steam name--------- glazeman2


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 10, 2009)

djpenman


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

L4D's my GAME. My steam is Slaughterous.
http://steamcommunity.com/id/Shadowfold


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

Me and my friend did co-op 2 player L4D and I recorded it. This is all in one try/sitting. 

part 1 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmEk1Zcum20&feature=channel_page
part 2 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akPpXQipdB8&feature=channel_page
part 3 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kol2fvPIMVY&feature=channel_page
part 4 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6745gTNtwA
part 5 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PS3F65Hg5GA&fmt=22


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 10, 2009)

Is this the game you can make play in 3d?


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm down

mrw1986

http://steamcommunity.com/id/zerofantasy


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 10, 2009)

Im in
blkhogan


----------



## DarkEgo (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm in
My steam page


----------



## Darknova (Apr 10, 2009)

Me too! Steam is cynicalreaper


----------



## JousteR (Apr 10, 2009)

I like a few good team games of L4D or two...

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197970326513


----------



## morpha (Apr 12, 2009)

member / steamid

morpha/ngx.morpha

EROCKER! you should setup a TPU steam group. That would be awesome I reckon...


----------



## ComradeSader (Apr 13, 2009)

'DRACrusader'
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198002600029


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2009)

as much as i'd like to join in, i know its no good playing on US servers and vice versa.

Perhaps have 3 groups, based on location? USA/canada, europe, oceania?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2009)

My server does fine with euro's


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 13, 2009)

DanishDevil's my steam!  Haven't been on for a while, but I'll see if the mood strikes me 

Also, I play with my cousin a lot.  He's MonkeyMassacre.


----------



## xu^ (Apr 13, 2009)

xubidoo/xu^

http://steamcommunity.com/id/xubidoo


----------



## ComradeSader (Apr 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> as much as i'd like to join in, i know its no good playing on US servers and vice versa.
> 
> Perhaps have 3 groups, based on location? USA/canada, europe, oceania?



It's a good idea. I hate playing on any server with over 220 ping... Sign me up to Oceania


----------



## Darknova (Apr 13, 2009)

Crusader said:


> It's a good idea. I hate playing on any server with over 220 ping... Sign me up to Oceania



One thing I love about L4D is how insensitive it is to ping, until your ping goes over 200-250 you hardly see any lag, unlike other source games where the moment it goes over 25 you're lagging 

When I play on US servers I get around 100-150 ping, still plays great.


----------



## morpha (Apr 13, 2009)

Darknova said:


> One thing I love about L4D is how insensitive it is to ping, until your ping goes over 200-250 you hardly see any lag, unlike other source games where the moment it goes over 25 you're lagging
> 
> When I play on US servers I get around 100-150 ping, still plays great.



I disagree. I see LAG (especially with hunter pounces) when over 120ping


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2009)

the lag isnt very noticeable if you're infected, but you sure see it as survivors. Friendly fire incidents go up drastically, you can no longer hit hunters in mid air, cant shoot smokers tongues before you get pulled away


----------



## morpha (Apr 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> ... Friendly fire incidents go up drastically...



YOUR friendly fire incidents are always high


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2009)

You wanna see lag?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1eiJcO8K7o&fmt=18
That's 1000+ ping lol


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2009)

morpha said:


> YOUR friendly fire incidents are always high



true but i always have most zombies killed, most bosses killed, and highest "assists"

Its only cause of the damn shotgun pellets, 10 hit the zombie and 2 hit you.


----------



## morpha (Apr 13, 2009)

....   they always hit me.....


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2009)

morpha said:


> ....   they always hit me.....



its just my subconscious taking control of my aim. about 10% of me wants to shoot you


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> its just my subconscious taking control of my aim. about 10% of me wants to shoot you


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 13, 2009)

3d

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/...ves-you-excuse-to-keep-super-bowl-glasses.ars


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 13, 2009)

*Sign me up too*

Steam name:  Intimate Butter


----------



## erocker (Apr 18, 2009)

The group has been created!  Sign up now!!  We should get some games in today too.  http://steamcommunity.com/groups/tpul4d


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 18, 2009)

erocker said:


> The group has been created!  Sign up now!!  We should get some games in today too.  http://steamcommunity.com/groups/tpul4d



joined.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey I wanna join.

TheMailMan78


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 18, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> http://static.arstechnica.com/assets/2009/02/L4D3d-thumb-640xauto-1264.jpg
> 
> 3d
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/...ves-you-excuse-to-keep-super-bowl-glasses.ars



I have an 8800GTS right now, I gotta try this..
Nevermind, my goggles dont work and I can't get the driver thing to install


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2009)

Let's get some versus going!  I'm going in game now.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 19, 2009)

I have my server going with my endless horde mod.. 2 slots open


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 19, 2009)

damn i have it on xbox but im thinking about ditching it for the pc version


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 20, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> damn i have it on xbox but im thinking about ditching it for the pc version



PC version of left 4 dead and I quote god "shit hot"


----------



## erocker (Apr 20, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> damn i have it on xbox but im thinking about ditching it for the pc version



Do it!  Controllers are useless in this game for multiplayer.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 20, 2009)

erocker said:


> Do it!  Controllers are useless in this game for multiplayer.



Also the graphics are subpar for the xbox version.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 20, 2009)

Sign me up

Steam: emok1d08


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 20, 2009)

add me. easyrhino. btw, does the new release come out on the 20th or the 21st?


----------



## erocker (Apr 20, 2009)

Tuesday the 21st.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2009)

erocker said:


> Tuesday the 21st.



oh, tomorrow then


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


> oh, tomorrow then



Australia, lol




I wish it was tomorrow here


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 20, 2009)

lmao! i wonder if it will be available midnight the 21st. if so i will stay up and play. who is with me?


----------



## ComradeSader (Apr 20, 2009)

Continuing off Mussels' idea, except to just keep the one group instead of multiple. Possibly include a list of the members on the main page, which states which one of the three locations stated before (US/Canada, Europe, Oceania) that they belong to. 

--
US/Canada:
erocker
Shadowfold

Europe:
DrPepper
Darknova

Oceania:
Mussels
Morpha
Crusader
--

Etc etc, to help with making "playable" games. Just my 2c.


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 20, 2009)

In like Flint, SK-1


----------



## erocker (Apr 21, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> lmao! i wonder if it will be available midnight the 21st. if so i will stay up and play. who is with me?



WHERE IS IT?!!!!!  Still not available..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 21, 2009)

yea what is taking so long. oh well, i am at work right now so it doesnt matter to me until 6pm eastern.


----------



## cyriene (Apr 21, 2009)

I wanna join the group!  My steam is cyriene


----------



## Darknova (Apr 21, 2009)

erocker said:


> WHERE IS IT?!!!!!  Still not available..



Well it was released for the 360 at 4am PST (ish) the PC is coming "later in the day" so for us in the UK that means the 22nd at the earliest, and for you guys, probably 11:59 PST.

I like Valve, but their timing sucks ass.


----------



## ShogoXT (Apr 21, 2009)

Psh I been playing since beta. I have 2 buds with me at all times.


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2009)

Left 4 Dead DLC is on now!!  Get to it!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 22, 2009)

Awesome news!  I haven't played this game for a while, count me in 

Steam ID: oli_ramsay
nickname: Pump Action Hero


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 22, 2009)

survival mode ROCKS


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 22, 2009)

I keep getting bloody kicked.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2009)

the DLC pack is about 300MB, for those that care.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 22, 2009)

But what I don't see is the SDK for L4D.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2009)

Castiel said:


> But what I don't see if the SDK for L4D.



Anyone got subtitles for this post?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 22, 2009)

typo: But what I don't see is the SDK for L4D.



> wilsonwiz asks: Have you any idea when the Source Development Kit will be released?
> 
> Faliszek: Shortly. I know we are working on it and want it out as soon as possible. I really think this is a game that brings back that urge to make maps like Doom did back in its day. You want to make your place of work and unleash the zombie apocalypse on it. When we release the SDK we will also be releasing tutorials for level makers, from newbies who have never used hammer to experienced mappers.



Source


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2009)

add me - Steam: Final_Freedom_Eclipse


----------



## crtecha (Apr 22, 2009)

Feel free to add me also.  I wont be on for about 2 weeks but when I do the zombies will pay 


steam-crhustle


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2009)

Ive added a few of you so dont get scared when you see someone called 'FelixDaHouseCat@War' on ya list


----------



## Castiel (Apr 22, 2009)

Erocker you can add me.

steam- emok1d08


----------



## ComradeSader (May 2, 2009)

Anyone else find camping in a corner for an hour or so in Survival mode boring as all hell? I'd rather Killing Floor for all my 'sit in corner and kill zombies til you die' games.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2009)

Crusader said:


> Anyone else find camping in a corner for an hour or so in Survival mode boring as all hell? I'd rather Killing Floor for all my 'sit in corner and kill zombies til you die' games.



some what...

from what I have seen 30-40% of L4D players think Survival mode is great the other 60-70% of plays this is crap & are enraged by the fact that Steam didnt include any new campaign levels while the general consensus is that players are hating on steam for making them pay for extra content for campagn mode.


I not too sure what Steam originally announced. but im under the general impression that they promised or mentioned that there would be more content for campaign mode. however I think steam decided to stitch players up & make them pay for it instead of releasing it for free to all.

but this way could also work... as some of the older mature players dislike playing with younger players.

so the new content would be like a 'noob free' zone.

id have had my fair share of new players joining in expert mode with us & not knowing what the fuck their doing. running off by themselves & getting us killed or ""accidently"" team killing us with a shotgun....


----------



## haffey (May 2, 2009)

<---- TPU name
Steam name: haffeysucks


----------



## Darknova (May 2, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> some what...
> 
> from what I have seen 30-40% of L4D players think Survival mode is great the other 60-70% of plays this is crap & are enraged by the fact that Steam didnt include any new campaign levels while the general consensus is that players are hating on steam for making them pay for extra content for campagn mode.
> 
> ...



The survival pack was free for all PC users 

Personally, I hate Survival Mode, everyone is still trying to get the highest times possible, but I got 14 minutes on The Church and gave up.

Now I'm back to playing Versus, much more fun.

Originally Valve said they would release Death Toll and Dead Air for Versus, as well as work on a few "new scenarios". In the end all we got was DT and DA Versus, and Survival Mode with only one entirely new map. You'd be pretty pissed eh?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2009)

Darknova said:


> The survival pack was free for all PC users
> 
> Personally, I hate Survival Mode, everyone is still trying to get the highest times possible, but I got 14 minutes on The Church and gave up.
> 
> ...



Join the club - im part of the 60-70% that thinks Survival mode is a bunch of bollocks. It was fun for the first 10mins but then it kinda lost its spark. Versus mode on the other hand I rarely play as im not a huge fan of that either, but at least its 200x better then the other 'Zombie' mode/mods that I have encounterd in other games. but from my experience when your in Versus mode, zombies die way to fast.....


----------



## Darknova (May 2, 2009)

Well Versus mode is "Normal" difficulty for the AI, but then you are against 4 human players.

Try playing on a pro-mod server, that's a real challenge. There are even servers that run modified Versus so they run "Expert" difficulty for the AI, plus the 4 human players.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 2, 2009)

survival has its moments. you gotta play with people that you know and there are certain levels that are more fun than others. i dont like the lighthouse at all. the hospital level is fun and the gas station is fun.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 2, 2009)

Check out the new and improved "My Stats" page!


----------



## welly321 (May 9, 2009)

Sign me up i just got L4D and been playing like crazy....Steam name is welly321


----------



## Castiel (May 9, 2009)

Does anyone have gotten some good skills/tips on survival mode for light house? Me and the group get it all setup with gas every where for tanks and horde of zombies and sit at the top of the light house and move around all the time but no luck, always end after 3 mins.


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Does anyone have gotten some good skills/tips on survival mode for light house? Me and the group get it all setup with gas every where for tanks and horde of zombies and sit at the top of the light house and move around all the time but no luck, always end after 3 mins.



pistols only vs hordes, use auto shotties + fire vs tanks.

Explosive gas tanks are useless vs tanks, so save them for hordes/put then in horde locations.


----------



## Castiel (May 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> pistols only vs hordes, use auto shotties + fire vs tanks.
> 
> Explosive gas tanks are useless vs tanks, so save them for hordes/put then in horde locations.



Thanks. And should I just stick to the top of the lighthouse the whole time?


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Thanks. And should I just stick to the top of the lighthouse the whole time?



i suck at the lighthouse level. thats where we made our stand, but i've only managed 5 minutes.


----------



## human_error (May 9, 2009)

You can add me to the list - steam id human_error (link is in my sig). Been out of L4D for a couple months while i finished my uni work off, i've just given up on wow and am playing L4D a lot more. Need some peeps to play with too as none of my friends play L4D


----------



## ShadowFold (May 9, 2009)

Propane tanks stagger the tank, it's good for knocking him off of places


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Propane tanks stagger the tank, it's good for knocking him off of places



i have seen people exploit that in Vs mode at the end of no mercy. blew the tank right off the map.

The second time, the thing MOVED instead of exploding like it was invulnerable, and we lost 2 members of the team


----------



## DrPepper (May 9, 2009)

Is it just me or it feels like the shotgun has less bullets or fires them faster than usual.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 10, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Does anyone have gotten some good skills/tips on survival mode for light house? Me and the group get it all setup with gas every where for tanks and horde of zombies and sit at the top of the light house and move around all the time but no luck, always end after 3 mins.



Stay in the pump room. You can get on the water tanks in the far corner. Just jump on the valve and jump again. Once your on top just keep pressing back. The whole team can fit. I played with a guy that lasted 25 minutes on that map doing that.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 10, 2009)

I am getting pretty tired of all the griefers out there!


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> I am getting pretty tired of all the griefers out there!



griefers = ?

rage quitters, TK'ers ?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 11, 2009)

does anyone know, as a server admin, how to kick people with the crazy nicknames? you know, the people who use the weird characters in their nicknames. it is impossible when admining a server to use the kick command in console with those names.


----------



## WC Annihilus (May 11, 2009)

Try kicking by ID?  I'm not sure if L4D is the same, but for CSS you can type status in console and each player has an ID (not the SteamID, the 5 or something digit ID on the far left) that could be used to kick


----------



## ShadowFold (May 11, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> does anyone know, as a server admin, how to kick people with the crazy nicknames? you know, the people who use the weird characters in their nicknames. it is impossible when admining a server to use the kick command in console with those names.



I copy+paste their names from the console, works for me every time!


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 12, 2009)

i think a lot of players are still confused about the l4d scoring calculation. when a group reaches the safe room is having low health + medpac going to give the group more points than having high health but no medpac ? can you provide proof? ive checked around and i only see blogs but no official info from valve.


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i think a lot of players are still confused about the l4d scoring calculation. when a group reaches the safe room is having low health + medpac going to give the group more points than having high health but no medpac ? can you provide proof? ive checked around and i only see blogs but no official info from valve.



I know that its related to the "health bonus" but no more than that.

Its the same with the flaming hunter argument. Flaming hunters do no extra damage on POUNCES, only with melee attacks (which are boosted massively, btw)


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 12, 2009)

I'd like to join the club? 

Steam name [Champ] Kill Face
Profile Seskotosavlaka


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> griefers = ?
> 
> rage quitters, TK'ers ?



Not sure on griefers..  Rage quitter is when someone quits (usually in versus) because their team is doing poorly.

TK'ers are teamkillers.




Mussels said:


> I know that its related to the "health bonus" but no more than that.
> 
> Its the same with the flaming hunter argument. Flaming hunters do no extra damage on POUNCES, only with melee attacks (which are boosted massively, btw)



Before a game patch, flaming pounces did do more damage, not any longer.


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2009)

e: i was asking what griefers were, and provided examples of ones i knew 

its something mad like 20 dmg for a melee hit from a flaming hunter. its great to take the red health ones down.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 12, 2009)

haha this is in my server motd.txt

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Griefer

it explains what a griefer is.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 13, 2009)

im running 2 servers on my linuxbox with the 20mbps upload connection. i find these stats interesting. with both servers running it takes between 100K and 160K to maintain nice pings/bandwidth and it only uses 20-40% of the quad core power.

edit: does 20-40% seem high for just 2 servers?

edit2: ok added a third server and cpu usage barely increases. also, bandwidth jumps to 360K on full load.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> im running 2 servers on my linuxbox with the 20mbps upload connection. i find these stats interesting. with both servers running it takes between 100K and 160K to maintain nice pings/bandwidth and it only uses 20-40% of the quad core power.
> 
> edit: does 20-40% seem high for just 2 servers?
> 
> edit2: ok added a third server and cpu usage barely increases. also, bandwidth jumps to 360K on full load.



the bandwidth is about right, its 10-12KB/s up and  down per player in 8 player vs.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the bandwidth is about right, its 10-12KB/s up and  down per player in 8 player vs.



ah, good to know.


----------



## morpha (May 14, 2009)

it depends on your internet connection though. Mussels has 10mbit. On my 512k connection I do 6.5kb/s down and 3kb/s up


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2009)

morpha said:


> it depends on your internet connection though. Mussels has 10mbit. On my 512k connection I do 6.5kb/s down and 3kb/s up



and thats why you lag. if you had 10KB/s, you'd stop lagging.


----------



## morpha (May 14, 2009)

the only thing visibly effected are hunter pounces....

I only lag when someone else on the connection loads a webpage (300+ ping)


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2009)

morpha said:


> the only thing visibly effected are hunter pounces....
> 
> I only lag when someone else on the connection loads a webpage (300+ ping)



visible on your end maybe. you teleport around a lot on my end.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 14, 2009)

I play on my server with my friends from Nebraska and Texas and they always get below 100 pings


----------



## morpha (May 14, 2009)

teleporting on YOUR end doesnt bother me.. makes me harder to hit


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 17, 2009)

anyone else running a dedicated server notice an increase in upload bandwidth usage since the server update?


----------



## reverze (May 19, 2009)

debating purchasing this game.. worth it? 

and is there any discounts coming up on steam possibly?


----------



## erocker (May 19, 2009)

You just missed one last week.  It's down to $39.99 now which is worth it for an awesome game.


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2009)

reverze said:


> debating purchasing this game.. worth it?
> 
> and is there any discounts coming up on steam possibly?



http://www.ozcdkeys.com/left-dead-steam-compatible-p-98.html?osCsid=5a807b4eaf9a18f4d264cc1b697939ac

$38 Au comes to a lot less than $39 USD 

Since its just a CD key, you dont have to worry about shipping and such. They're a legit seller, i buy lots of stuff there.


----------



## reverze (May 19, 2009)

erocker said:


> You just missed one last week.  It's down to $39.99 now which is worth it for an awesome game.



How much was it?

and 38 AUD is $28 US.. not bad

I'm trying to pay around $25 or so for a key so if I could find one for that price...


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2009)

reverze said:


> How much was it?
> 
> and 38 AUD is $28 US.. not bad
> 
> I'm trying to pay around $25 or so for a key so if I could find one for that price...



you just did. $28 is around $25.


----------



## reverze (May 19, 2009)

Oops yeah duh. Guess I can just plugin Paypal and it will convert eh?


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2009)

reverze said:


> Oops yeah duh. Guess I can just plugin Paypal and it will convert eh?



paypal converts, i always pay em with vista. that also converts.


----------



## reverze (May 19, 2009)

Sounds good.. I'll double check and see if I can get it anywhere cheaper from someone selling.. but probably is still too new. 

Thanks for the link I got it bookmarked 


Have any of you guys gotten together and played together yet? I'd be interesting in getting a group together and trying it out within the next few days if anyone is up for it..


----------



## sneekypeet (May 19, 2009)

yeah threre are a few of us that try to get into games. Its a blast, just get your trigger finger in shape!


----------



## reverze (May 19, 2009)

Haven't played FPS in months since some COD4 last night. No gaming rig!

I'll be ready though. From what I hear it's a blast.

Lets setup a game and do it!


----------



## erocker (May 20, 2009)

Enjoy!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 20, 2009)

That's tight!


----------



## Mussels (May 20, 2009)

i like it.


----------



## DrPepper (May 20, 2009)

Look at the bottom apparently I had something to do with it


----------



## reverze (May 26, 2009)

alright, installing mine on steam now.

who is ready to play?


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2009)

reverze said:


> alright, installing mine on steam now.
> 
> who is ready to play?



make sure you test your mic is setup correctly before playing, it'll only cause aggravation if you dont


----------



## reverze (May 26, 2009)

I've been skyping.. I'm ready to go!


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2009)

reverze said:


> I've been skyping.. I'm ready to go!



just make sure its setup in game, not just in windows. skype has auto volume control and such, L4D doesnt.


----------



## reverze (May 26, 2009)

Mussels said:


> just make sure its setup in game, not just in windows. skype has auto volume control and such, L4D doesnt.



sounds good will do..

lets get some people together and join a server.


----------



## reverze (May 27, 2009)

Ok.. ready to play right now. 

Who wants to do some L4D?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 27, 2009)

give me a few and Ill join ya for a game...whats ur steam ID?


----------



## reverze (May 27, 2009)

"berg709"


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2009)

Added.  So how many bazillion FPS are you getting with that Atomic?


----------



## reverze (May 27, 2009)

erocker said:


> Added.  So how many bazillion FPS are you getting with that Atomic?



Heh. Dunno not under 60 that's for sure!


----------



## freaksavior (May 27, 2009)

Got l4d in a trade. 

blackangel728|freaksavior


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2009)

Sweet!  The club is filling out nicely.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 27, 2009)

Change mine to LouieV3 / The Shadow


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2009)

erocker said:


> Added.  So how many bazillion FPS are you getting with that Atomic?



i get 100-150, with everything maxxed out at 1080P 

i feel CPU limited, cause it drops when hordes appear.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 27, 2009)

L4D needs a BFG Chainsaw Light Saber Launcher, I'm so pro with photoshop lol


----------



## reverze (May 28, 2009)

Lets get a group of people together and play some versus tonight.

I'm going to go do some cable management on my new setup and I'll be ready to go alllll night long.


----------



## RevengE (May 28, 2009)

Well currently my computer is in
Pieces butttttt I will be back soon. Steam: Revenge


----------



## erocker (May 28, 2009)

reverze said:


> Lets get a group of people together and play some versus tonight.
> 
> I'm going to go do some cable management on my new setup and I'll be ready to go alllll night long.



Yes!  If we can get 8 players that would be great!  Hopefully I will be able to play, I'm very sick and am only coherent with the amount of pseudoephedrine in my system.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 28, 2009)

I'm up for it, I need to see how much AA I can get going in it before it lags tho.


----------



## erocker (May 28, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm up for it, I need to see how much AA I can get going in it before it lags tho.



Your system and mine are very similar, max it out.  I prefer 8x MSAA over the 16x Nvidia AA setting as it looks better in my opinion.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 28, 2009)

Ugh its all choppy no matter what settings I have it on. It says 90+ FPS but it feels like less than 50.


----------



## erocker (May 28, 2009)

Hmmm...  Could be a RAM issue.  Try running your RAM at SPD settings to see if it helps.  Also make sure that the multicore option is enabled.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 28, 2009)

They are SPD settings, and everything is on/max. I honestly have no idea why it does this. My 4830 played it better at 1080p.


----------



## RevengE (May 28, 2009)

Are the video drivers still immature for the 275's?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 28, 2009)

Turning vsync off made it really smooth. Still get crappy FPS with 8x AA tho  I would think they were mature. The GTX 200's have been out for awhile.


----------



## erocker (May 28, 2009)

Dang, that don't make sense.  My card is very much like yours with a less powerful GPU.

I am not using the newest drivers (one release back), so I don't know if that has anything to do with it.  I wonder if your card is just having problems...


----------



## DrPepper (May 28, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Turning vsync off made it really smooth. Still get crappy FPS with 8x AA tho  I would think they were mature. The GTX 200's have been out for awhile.



Something not right there. You should be able to play 16xAA with ambient occlusion on.


----------



## erocker (May 28, 2009)

Make sure everything in the Nvidia control panel is at default and set the multi monitor performance setting to single monitor.


----------



## erocker (May 28, 2009)

Go time!  I have a lobby setup, please come join us!


----------



## Frizz (May 28, 2009)

*Can I join?*

Steam ID: Random-Flip

Aussie ping!


----------



## reverze (May 28, 2009)

I'm Ready!


----------



## erocker (May 28, 2009)

I play with Mussels and the pings are playable.  I'll start up a lobby in about ten minutes.


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2009)

randomflip said:


> Steam ID: Random-Flip
> 
> Aussie ping!



that steam ID doesnt work.


----------



## Pete1burn (May 29, 2009)

Steam is Pete1burn.


----------



## erocker (May 29, 2009)

Lobby is up.  Versus mode.  Join up!!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 29, 2009)

yes please....lets get some infections festering


----------



## erocker (May 29, 2009)

You take peels for those!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 29, 2009)

nope, the free clinic was offering shots. I save my pills for those who cant hack it....lol


----------



## erocker (May 29, 2009)

lol!  Cmon people don't be lame!  Join the game!  We are waiting to BOOM you!!!


----------



## Pete1burn (May 29, 2009)

If my son goes to sleep soon I'll join up.

Add me as a friend.


----------



## erocker (May 29, 2009)

I did.  I'll setup another lobby in about a half hour.


----------



## reverze (May 29, 2009)

Fixed my mic. I'm ready to play now


----------



## Pete1burn (May 29, 2009)

Weird.  Still says eweeks111 is offline


----------



## erocker (May 29, 2009)

I'll put the lobby up, but it won't be public.  We will start around 10:20 EST


----------



## erocker (May 29, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> Weird.  Still says eweeks111 is offline



That's my old Steam account.  I have no idea what the password is for it.  If anyone can figure it out, I'm pretty sure there is a copy of HL2 ep. 1 there for you! 

It's either erocker212 or just erocker.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 29, 2009)

Game up!!!!!


----------



## erocker (May 29, 2009)

Need moar players!!!  MOAR!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 29, 2009)

3 MOAR minutes it goes public, and we roll.


----------



## Pete1burn (May 29, 2009)

That was fun last night.  Aside from my team not knowing who I was.  lol


----------



## DarkEgo (May 30, 2009)

I fanyone is up for a game in about a half hour, add me Đ@rkΣgo


----------



## erocker (May 30, 2009)

Steam is all messed up at the moment.


----------



## DarkEgo (May 30, 2009)

erocker said:


> Steam is all messed up at the moment.



really, not for me. It was a little earlier today though.


----------



## stinger608 (May 30, 2009)

Well, you better get me on that list Erocker!!!

Steam name, same as here, stinger608


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2009)

Tonight, lets get together and play some Versus.  I'll have a lobby setup at *10pm CST*.  Let's have a TPU zombiefest!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, i won't be at it.. to late for my blood..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> Tonight, lets get together and play some Versus.  I'll have a lobby setup at *10pm CST*.  Let's have a TPU zombiefest!



that is 11pm for me. perhaps i will be on.


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 5, 2009)

11 for me too.  I might be able to make it.  10 EST would be better though.


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> 11 for me too.  I might be able to make it.  10 EST would be better though.



Fair enough, we'll start earlier.


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 5, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## TricksterMatt (Jun 5, 2009)

Can you put me on the clubhouse team? ^^... STEAM: jasehl (brother gave me his steam)


----------



## reverze (Jun 5, 2009)

I'LL BE THERE!

we playing versus?


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 5, 2009)

I might have someone else to play as well.


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2009)

Versus mode is all I play!   Wear your [TPU] tags, I'm taking some screenshots and vids.


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 5, 2009)

Can you change your steam name without wiping everything out?


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes, just go to edit profile and change your name.  The name you use to sign in is for signing in only.  Your profile name is what everyone sees.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 5, 2009)

i just scored HUGE points with my wife so i should definately be on tonight at 10pm eastern!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 5, 2009)

Changed and nice one Easy Rhino!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ill try and be on tonight. Suck at vs however.


----------



## reverze (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm about to go play versus in 20 minutes..

I'll be on steam so msg me if you want to jump in a VS game..


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 5, 2009)

I got one definite, one maybe for tonight.


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ill try and be on tonight. Suck at vs however.



It's fine, you're not going to get any better not playing. I used to get kicked for being a bad player.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 6, 2009)

hey rocker i dont think you added me to the l4d list on the first page. 

easyrhino/theeasyrhino


----------



## human_error (Jun 6, 2009)

Can you add me too plz?

steam id: human_error

(link is in my sig if ppl don't wanna search).


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2009)

Lobby is up, come and play.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 6, 2009)

erocker said:


> Lobby is up, come and play.



i dont see you online!?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 6, 2009)

game is up if anyone is joining...round #2 in about 5 minutes tops!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 6, 2009)

lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry guys. I got drunk and fell asleep last night.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 6, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/natural/4e16d67979c8ed144eae9f70a5ea14bd12bb4420.png
> 
> lol



yea!


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 6, 2009)

erocker said:


> Versus mode is all I play!   Wear your [TPU] tags, I'm taking some screenshots and vids.



why did we have to change our tags if you didn't?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 7, 2009)

server is up for those who want to join...will be a few minutes till we kick off though.


----------



## L|NK|N (Jun 7, 2009)

Lobby is up! Lets go right now.....if you are man enough that is.....muahuahauhauhauharoflwtfbbqzombies.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 7, 2009)

Trip get in here we play with Mussels on our servers and its ok


Get in L4d'ingz fellas


----------



## a_ump (Jun 7, 2009)

hey i got this game didn't know there was a club. add me  and ima find some of u all too. in-game name is sugarfresh, steam acc or w/e if u want to add to friends is l337luke.

EDIT:, joined the steam group.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 7, 2009)

added^


----------



## a_ump (Jun 7, 2009)

hell's yea, first nite in the club hell of a lot more fun than just playing with random mofo's. great club to make erocker.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 7, 2009)

hey sneeky you never added me to your steam friends.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 9, 2009)

who wants to get owned tonight???


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 9, 2009)

I think sneeky does


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 9, 2009)

I just got my 26" Samsung monitor.  I want to pounce something in high def...


----------



## erocker (Jun 9, 2009)

I will be on.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 9, 2009)

what time is my demise supposedly getting scheduled for?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 9, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> what time is my demise supposedly getting scheduled for?



we seem to get a good group around 10pm eastern! and sneeky, play with me and shadowfold and you wont lose!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 9, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> we seem to get a good group around 10pm eastern! and sneeky, play with me and shadowfold and you wont lose!



I'm not saying a word. It was either lag, going back to keep picking up a certain player, or a good combination of both, but I couldnt hit the broad side of a barn the other night.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 9, 2009)

Sounds like me the last time I played!  I might be able to hit up with you guys late tonight.. off tomorrow.. Woot!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 9, 2009)

I'll probably be better tonight, I kept getting text messages last night and got killed a few times because of it


----------



## a_ump (Jun 9, 2009)

easy rhino;  me, sneeky, linkin, and erocker have been playing every night around 11PM-2AM eastern. i should be on today at 10


----------



## erocker (Jun 10, 2009)

Let's do it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 10, 2009)

erocker needs to upload the video!


----------



## erocker (Jun 10, 2009)

Video is uploading...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> Video is uploading...



where is it???


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 10, 2009)

you guys know the tourettes guy?? well check this out!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8bUjBGRioU


----------



## erocker (Jun 10, 2009)

It is here  : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xjCUSecjw8


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> It is here  : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xjCUSecjw8



that right there is pretty much textbook gas station fail, or win depending on your perspective


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2009)

oh yea, I'm the one that did it... Lmao... Gotta have a laugh or two threw a game! If you don't... Not worth it! lol


----------



## erocker (Jun 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> oh yea, I'm the one that did it... Lmao... Gotta have a laugh or two threw a game! If you don't... Not worth it! lol



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> oh yea, I'm the one that did it... Lmao... Gotta have a laugh or two threw a game! If you don't... Not worth it! lol



LOL!  I was screaming "get away from the goddamn gas tank!  They're gonna make you shoot it!"

Then boom.

I then remembered that I didn't hit the "Start voice chat" button before the game.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> I couldn't agree more.





Pete1burn said:


> LOL!  I was screaming "get away from the goddamn gas tank!  They're gonna make you shoot it!"
> 
> Then boom.
> 
> I then remembered that I didn't hit the "Start voice chat" button before the game.



 I forget to hit that button myself... Then I remember I'm yelling that a hunter has me, yeah the hunter is one of the people that I am talking to on team speak!  I do some crazy stuff! lol... Oh, well, the fun of the game!


----------



## a_ump (Jun 10, 2009)

haha yea, i just have "v" set as my voice button to speak. wbu guys?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2009)

mouse button 5.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 10, 2009)

you can hear me on the video getting pretty amped that you have yet to blow up the gas station. you guys were flirting with disaster for over a minute. pretty impressive you avoided it for that long really.


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 10, 2009)

I've come to the conclusion that whatever team erocker is on will win 95% of the time.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2009)

You gotta have fun.. If you don't the game will eat ya alive.. if it's a competition then yea, serious 24/7


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 10, 2009)

watched the vid from last night. i might pop in tonight.


----------



## erocker (Jun 10, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> I've come to the conclusion that whatever team erocker is on will win 95% of the time.



It's not that good.  Two nights ago I got my ass handed to me repeatedly. Everyone on my team last night knew what they were doing, a couple guys on the other team are new to L4D. Lesson: Destroy the gas pumps before you get to that part of the map.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 10, 2009)

Man I really need to hook up with you guys.


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 10, 2009)

I think each team needs a clear leader, and that leader needs to be in constant communication with the team.


----------



## erocker (Jun 10, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> I think each team needs a clear leader, and that leader needs to be in constant communication with the team.



Totally agree. I think Sneeky is good at that, unfortunately you'll sometimes get a player that doesn't listen or is just really bad at killing zombies.  Sometimes randomizing teams doesn't work out very well.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 10, 2009)

haha well i should be able to play again tonight around 9:30pm eastern. we can go random or just try and pick even teams. it doesnt matter to me. i think that glazeman may benefit from playing with shadowfold and i.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm ready whenever you guys are


----------



## reverze (Jun 11, 2009)

ready


----------



## erocker (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a lobby open for business.


----------



## DarkEgo (Jun 12, 2009)

Anyone want to play? I am starting a lobby now.
Here is my steam ID if your not already on my friends list,


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 12, 2009)

i dont think linkin or sneeky will play anymore.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh I'm sorry I guess we should be happy to be on the crap end of the stick twice in a row, then can we be uber pleased to be ridiculed at TPU by members we thought were our friends.

Not only were you guys playing with the stacked team two nights in a row, effectively picking on the handicapped, but you all come on TPU to post your uber awesome accomplishment of winning a fight with the handicapped :cheers:


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 12, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Oh I'm sorry I guess we should be happy to be on the crap end of the stick twice in a row, then can we be uber pleased to be ridiculed at TPU by members we thought were our friends.
> 
> Not only were you guys playing with the stacked team two nights in a row, effectively picking on the handicapped, but you all come on TPU to post your uber awesome accomplishment of winning a fight with the handicapped :cheers:



awww, seriously i wasn't trying to be an ass. just having fun. the teams were random btw. id be happy to play on either team.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 12, 2009)

By the way you and shadow are making it personal, how else am I supposed to take it?

I prefer to waste my game playing time with better sports!
Fun at someone elses expense is not what I consider fun!!


----------



## reverze (Jun 12, 2009)

ready to play


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2009)

aww sneeky just needs a hug. a real one, not from a hunter.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 12, 2009)

You guys need me to play...but it probably wouldn't be fair...haha

Besides...L4D is boring as hell now


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 12, 2009)

Whoah sneeky, what happened?  PM me if you don't want to say here.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 13, 2009)

Anyone gonna be on tonight?


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 13, 2009)

I dunno...

I'm trying to figure out what's going on here.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 13, 2009)

We set the teams to random for two nights in a row, me and rhino got auto'd to the same team twice in a row and sneeky got auto'd with glazeman both nights and we were picking on them because they weren't doin so hot.
 And I admit, I think we need to set the teams up before we play because me and rhino are very good at the game and it's not fun if you're getting owned as bad as they were.


----------



## erocker (Jun 13, 2009)

I need to get drunk first.



sneekypeet said:


> Oh I'm sorry I guess we should be happy to be on the crap end of the stick twice in a row, then can we be uber pleased to be ridiculed at TPU by members we thought were our friends.
> 
> Not only were you guys playing with the stacked team two nights in a row, effectively picking on the handicapped, but you all come on TPU to post your uber awesome accomplishment of winning a fight with the handicapped :cheers:



I don't think it's a big deal, nobody was having any fun at anyone's expense, fun is fun.  The next night my team got our asses handed to us. It doesn't matter what team you are on, but you have to appreciate when anyone blows up the gas station around them.  I don't care if I'm playing people on TPU or a bunch of cats with no paws, it's fun all the same. Though we were quite bloodthirsty and some team changing was probablly in order.


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 13, 2009)

It was kind of silly, to be honest.  The first match we didn't even get out of the starting area.  Blowing up the gas station was pretty funny, but you guys obviously had a highly superior team.  I agree the changing up the team makeup would have been nice.  Hell, I'm still a noob too.


----------



## SK-1 (Jun 13, 2009)

Is any one playing tonight?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 13, 2009)

I will if more people are. If not I'm just gonna play campaign with my friends.


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm ready.


----------



## erocker (Jun 13, 2009)

Lobby is up.  Join up!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 13, 2009)

erocker nobody wants to play with you mudkips


----------



## erocker (Jun 13, 2009)

lol mudkipzzz. Pokey man is the way to go.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 13, 2009)

erocker said:


> lol mudkipzzz. Pokey man is the way to go.



Mudkipz ftw!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2009)

post edited.

she may have been blue, but she WAS nude.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 13, 2009)

Who wants to kill some zombays tonight??? I'll start a server up when ever you guys are ready.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 17, 2009)

im working on adding the mod where we can play 8v8 !! if all goes smoothly wednesday we can try it out!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 17, 2009)

the mods are install and the server is up and running. you have to directly connect to it to play 8v8. im willing to play anytime just send me a msg on steam. I WANT TO TRY THIS OUT!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 18, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> the mods are install and the server is up and running. you have to directly connect to it to play 8v8. im willing to play anytime just send me a msg on steam. I WANT TO TRY THIS OUT!



^ This

Everyone needs to get on tonight!


----------



## erocker (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes!  After dinner...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey guys whats the server IP and pass?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 18, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey guys whats the server IP and pass?



Add easy to your friends list and shoot him a message. I'm sure he doesn't want to post it publicly.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 18, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Add easy to your friends list and shoot him a message. I'm sure he doesn't want to post it publicly.



Yeah lol ok I though maybe a PM but thats kool.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 18, 2009)

im still working on a few things for the mod server. but hopefully i will get it working soon.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 18, 2009)

server is up and we are playing. it is pretty intense. expect a bit of lag but it is certainly playable. according to my server monitor bandwidth with 8v8 takes about 300Kbps which my connection can handle. the server is fedora 11 at q9400 at 2.66ghz and 4 gigs of ram. im guessing the lag is just the game engine unable to handle all the zombies.


----------



## Super XP (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow, never new this thread existed.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 22, 2009)

Just saw this at G4.com.... Dawn of the Dead campaign for L4d... Sounds pretty sweet!!!


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2009)

Awesome!! Very very awesome! We should all get together tonight and play.


----------



## Super XP (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 25, 2009)

Newegg has a L4D tournament starting Jul 13th.  Anyone interested?

http://wanfest.newegg.com/?page=tournament&tournamentid=2145


----------



## DarkEgo (Jun 25, 2009)

I will do the newegg L4D thing if you need someone.


----------



## a_ump (Jun 25, 2009)

if for some random reason that you guys can't get a 4th i'd do it, but i'm not very good yet . i've waiting the past 3 days since i got home to play some l4d with yall but no one was online, cept erocker last nite.


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 25, 2009)

Chime in, erocker.  I'm interested in doing this with a {TPU} team.


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 26, 2009)

as I don't have l4d I'd do it with CS1.6


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 26, 2009)

nevermind


----------



## erocker (Jun 26, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> Chime in, erocker.  I'm interested in doing this with a {TPU} team.



For sure! I wan't to wait untill it gets a little cooler here and the sun is down.




Scrizz said:


> as I don't have l4d I'd do it with CS1.6



GET IT!!!


----------



## Super XP (Jun 26, 2009)

Let's do it.


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2009)

Anyone wanting to play? Login to Steam and DO IT!


----------



## Squirrely (Jul 1, 2009)

Been around here for a bit and haven't seen this thread until now. 

If there's anyone from TPU who is up for a game add my steam id: squirrel765


----------



## DarkEgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Any one want to paly Death Aboard tonight? It is a custom map that is simpaly amazing. It is a very small quick download and we can have someone with a good connection host the server. My steam is 
Đ@rkΣgo, PM me if u want to play.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 15, 2009)

I downloaded that map pack last night.. I'll be able to play tonight... 

I found this while going threw my daily video game news.

Shaun of the Dead Campaign in Development


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 16, 2009)

i can't seem to get the add-ons to work someone help me please,their just files not the simple "addon"


----------



## Darknova (Jul 16, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> i can't seem to get the add-ons to work someone help me please,their just files not the simple "addon"



Well if it's a .vpk file, it goes in to \Steam\steamapps\common\left 4 dead\left4dead\addons

Then load up L4D, go to Extras - Add-ons and check it's in there


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 16, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Well if it's a .vpk file, it goes in to \Steam\steamapps\common\left 4 dead\left4dead\addons
> 
> Then load up L4D, go to Extras - Add-ons and check it's in there



no there not vpk files,their like..installing css add-ons you get material,map etc etc and you drop the files into the folder if that makes sense.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 16, 2009)

Install the file I highlighted in red. Then, go into L4d --> Single Player --> add on Campaign (will be at the bottom of the list of selections). That will then take you to a new screen that will show the map.

You can play it Multiplayer, but this is a sure fire way to find it.


Also, the two files that I have in red, will be the only files that come in the .rar folder that you downloaded when you download the map


----------



## Darknova (Jul 16, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> no there not vpk files,their like..installing css add-ons you get material,map etc etc and you drop the files into the folder if that makes sense.



Ah, well those go in the respective folders in the \left 4 dead\left4dead folder, but as far as I'm aware, if you install it that way, and don't use a .vpk file, you can't create a lobby using that campaign, where as with Death Aboard 6.1, which I downloaded the .vpk file for, I can create a lobby, choose the Death Aboard campaign, have people join, and find a server


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 16, 2009)

the ones i've downloaded www.fpsbanana.com something like this: http://www.fpsbanana.com/maps/89074
It only comes with files you include in the l4d folder maps,mateiral etc etc no vpk file. :S


----------



## Darknova (Jul 16, 2009)

Ah right, a lot of unfinished campaigns won't come in vpk format, they're more of a "demo" than anything, there won't be any dedicated severs out there for those.

Death Aboard does though (I have one ).

Personally, I'm skipping all those unfinished, non-vpk ones because you can only load them on a local server, or in "single-player mode" which I think is stupid for a purely team-based game


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 16, 2009)

Is this worth getting?  Am currently Multiplaying on COD 5 but would welcome a change, especially if there was a TPU dedicated server?


----------



## Darknova (Jul 16, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Is this worth getting?  Am currently Multiplaying on COD 5 but would welcome a change, especially if there was a TPU dedicated server?



I love Left 4 Dead, especially if you get a good group of friends playing. Even if we lose we're having a laugh while doing it, so s'all good.

It's a unique game in it's HEAVY reliance on team-play, but I think it's worth the money, even if there are a limited number of maps *shrugs*


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 16, 2009)

Darknova said:


> I love Left 4 Dead, especially if you get a good group of friends playing. Even if we lose we're having a laugh while doing it, so s'all good.
> 
> It's a unique game in it's HEAVY reliance on team-play, but I think it's worth the money, even if there are a limited number of maps *shrugs*



Thanks......So I can buy and download off steam?


----------



## Darknova (Jul 16, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Thanks......So I can buy and download off steam?



Yup, or you can buy it retail, whichever way is easiest


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2009)

Darknova said:


> "single-player mode" which I think is stupid for a purely team-based game



at a lan, i saw someone connect to an SP game via the console... the 'host' was very confused.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 16, 2009)

Mussels said:


> at a lan, i saw someone connect to an SP game via the console... the 'host' was very confused.



Lol, that's funny actually


----------



## DarkEgo (Jul 21, 2009)

Game tonite? I am hosting a death aboard game at 8:30 est, my steam is Đ@rkΣgo.
EDIT: I get 4 mbps uploads so Europe players would be fine.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 21, 2009)

sorry i coulnt make it, ego. i should be able to play tonight. i am thinking about making an insanity 4v4 mod. essentially a tank every level and a powerful witch every level. no additional medpacs and larger zombie mobs. survivors would get some added ammo and the ability to crawl when incapped. the point is to make it as far as possible and to have short tight games.


----------



## DarkEgo (Jul 21, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> sorry i coulnt make it, ego. i should be able to play tonight. i am thinking about making an insanity 4v4 mod. essentially a tank every level and a powerful witch every level. no additional medpacs and larger zombie mobs. survivors would get some added ammo and the ability to crawl when incapped. the point is to make it as far as possible and to have short tight games.



Computer is down untill I get my new case in  I can't run it off my MoBo box either because I have to redo the whole LC system to fit in my new case and I need the case for measurements.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 30, 2009)

[TPU]Solaris17

add me  already in the steam clubhouse o and awsome pic of the night with E and rick


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 7, 2009)

you guys wanna play later once steam stops being fail?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 7, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> you guys wanna play later once steam stops being fail?



Beginning at 6:00 pm Pacific time Thursday August 6th, we will be performing software maintenance on some Steam servers. We expect the resulting downtime to last three hours at most, putting the end of the window at 9:00 pm Pacific time. 

Some Steam services will be offline during this time. Affected services will include the Steam Community, in-game matchmaking or lobbies, downloading games from Steam content servers, and making purchases from the Steam store. Games that do not rely on Steam matchmaking services should remain playable.

News updates and any further information will be posted in this space.

We will work to make this downtime as short as possible. Thank you for your patience!


lol.. I be a Steam worker yo! So, we should be able to run L4D around Midnight... I wish I didn't have to work tomorrow or I'd be jumping for it! Get some Mailman action going! lol


----------



## Snake05 (Aug 7, 2009)

Seems to be back up and running...I wish so badly I didn't have a long test in the morning so I could play some more...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 7, 2009)

indeed, but everyone is offline.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 7, 2009)

Not up for me yet.


----------



## Snake05 (Aug 7, 2009)

I was quick to assume it was all up.  It seems the Friends utility is up, but the entire community feature is still under maintenance.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 7, 2009)

let's do it to it tonight. who is in?


----------



## erocker (Aug 7, 2009)

Me.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 7, 2009)

I might if I don't pass out before then.. I could do it all night on Sunday.. lol


----------



## erocker (Aug 8, 2009)

Starting a lobby now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2009)

Erocker rapped me in the safe room. I never say "My team sucks" when I get fragged but I gotta say that one time my team SUCKED. I mean WTF I get into a server turn to grab an M16 and get surprise butt sex from Erocker!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Erocker rapped me in the safe room. I never say "My team sucks" when I get fragged but I gotta say that one time my team SUCKED. I mean WTF I get into a server turn to grab an M16 and get surprise butt sex from Erocker!



in soviet TPU, mailman takes your 'delivery'


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2009)

Who's up for some Left 4 Dead?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 24, 2009)

erocker said:


> Who's up for some Left 4 Dead?



i am but let me get some things together or my wife will yell at me!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 26, 2009)

just played against a team of people who were using the hunter exploit the entire game. we were getting our asses handed to us and i finally caught one of the guys in the act. so i called him out on it and they got all defensive and called us noobs and all sorts of names. anyway, this is a video of the exploit. it is a massive cheat IMO as it gives infected a very large advantage. it makes hunters move as fast as survirors when crouched and it instantly jumps on the survivors when you run into them. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roJWVeeSEEg


----------



## Darknova (Aug 26, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> just played against a team of people who were using the hunter exploit the entire game. we were getting our asses handed to us and i finally caught one of the guys in the act. so i called him out on it and they got all defensive and called us noobs and all sorts of names. anyway, this is a video of the exploit. it is a massive cheat IMO as it gives infected a very large advantage. it makes hunters move as fast as survirors when crouched and it instantly jumps on the survivors when you run into them.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roJWVeeSEEg



Uh huh, I agree, however, having used it myself there is a MASSIVE disadvantage to using it.

1. Hunters can't pounce as high, or as long using the exploit. (no 25 pounces etc.)
2. Once you have pounced, if you miss, you are screwed, you have to try and run away, or charge up your pounce.

Also, when they use the exploit they don't growl, so they can get in behind you and scratch you (which using our server mod is very effective).

We always call people out on it when we see them using it, if they get defensive they get kicked from the server, it's that simple.

It's a pain in the arse, but it's not an "almighty tactic".


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 26, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Uh huh, I agree, however, having used it myself there is a MASSIVE disadvantage to using it.
> 
> 1. Hunters can't pounce as high, or as long using the exploit. (no 25 pounces etc.)
> 2. Once you have pounced, if you miss, you are screwed, you have to try and run away, or charge up your pounce.
> ...



true but these guys were pros at using it. they would get three hunters and pounce us all at once. obviously that is the strategy to use but it is 1000 times easier using the exploit than doing it normally because we couldnt hear them and they were harder to shoot because the were crouch running and running fast.


----------



## Darknova (Aug 26, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> true but these guys were pros at using it. they would get three hunters and pounce us all at once. obviously that is the strategy to use but it is 1000 times easier using the exploit than doing it normally because we couldnt hear them and they were harder to shoot because the were crouch running and running fast.



Meh, "pro" L4D players piss me off tbh. They all use the "4 hunter" tactic, basically they only send smokers and boomers in to attack, and keep their hunters away from the battle until they get 4 hunters, then all pounce in and win.

Pathetic if you ask me, it's why my clan hasn't entered any leagues yet. We want fun, not a "who can get 4 hunters first" match.


----------



## largon (Sep 2, 2009)

The core idea of L4D is brilliant. 
Too bad the implementation sucks in so many, many, _many_ ways. Starting from the obvious - graphics and seemingly rushed level design all round, lack of content, non-existant physics, _HUGE_ clipping issues, and down to glitchy and arcade'ish game mechanics. 

Every time I play the game I feel like I'm playing a glitchy and incomplete beta version of the game.


----------



## Darknova (Sep 2, 2009)

largon said:


> The core idea of L4D is brilliant.
> Too bad the implementation sucks in so many, many, _many_ ways. Starting from the obvious - graphics and seemingly rushed level design all round, lack of content, non-existant physics, _HUGE_ clipping issues, and down to glitchy and arcade'ish game mechanics.
> 
> Every time I play the game I feel like I'm playing a glitchy and incomplete beta version of the game.



I'm sure I'd agree with you if I didn't have so much fun playing the game...


----------



## erocker (Sep 2, 2009)

largon said:


> The core idea of L4D is brilliant.
> Too bad the implementation sucks in so many, many, _many_ ways. Starting from the obvious - graphics and seemingly rushed level design all round, lack of content, non-existant physics, _HUGE_ clipping issues, and down to glitchy and arcade'ish game mechanics.
> 
> Every time I play the game I feel like I'm playing a glitchy and incomplete beta version of the game.



Other than maybe lack of content, I completely disagree with you on all points. "Non-existant physics" doesn't even make any sense! Are you sure you are talking about L4D?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 2, 2009)

largon said:


> The core idea of L4D is brilliant.
> Too bad the implementation sucks in so many, many, _many_ ways. Starting from the obvious - graphics and seemingly rushed level design all round, lack of content, non-existant physics, _HUGE_ clipping issues, and down to glitchy and arcade'ish game mechanics.
> 
> Every time I play the game I feel like I'm playing a glitchy and incomplete beta version of the game.



Eh maybe the clipping issue but all source games do that. Everything else you say though I most certainly disagree as well.

Graphics are not Crysis but they game has nice texture good lighting and aa actually smoothes the edges real nice with out a performance hit. The game hasn't really got a need for a great physics engine but its there. I mean your shooting zombies, not blowing up houses, tanks, cars or crates to have a reason to complain about physics.


----------



## largon (Sep 2, 2009)

erocker said:


> "Non-existant physics" doesn't even make any sense!


Doesn't make sense? Huh? There is hardly any actual physics simulation in the game. Most things are just linear "pseudo physics" and not simulated in any sense. How about how ridiculously the physics during smoker pull is made? Or how hunter pounce, _especially the impact_, doesn't show any even remotely plausible physics? Or the tank punch on any of the select "punchable objects" (trashbins, cars, survivor, etc.)? Or most objects being bolted to the ground? Survivors just are not allowed to move anything. 

Graphics? 
As usual for Valve games and Source engine, L4D has basically zero (0) pixel shading, it lacks the very foundations of modern computer graphics. Levels and character models are geometrically very simple. There's not much for a modern GFX to do. 



> hasn't really got a need for a great physics engine


Wah?!
There a _dire_ need for a proper physics _especially_ in a game like this. 


But, all these shortcomings just show _how the idea is the key to a good game_ while implementation can be really, really sloppy. Lot's of people obviously enjoy L4D, but it doesn't take much playing to see the game is made in a rush, "aiming low". 

_L4D is a torso. An arcade game_ - with a very entertaining core idea. 
I wonder, what if some other, more ambitious gamehouse had made L4D...


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 2, 2009)

L4D with GPU accelerated physx for chopping your way through hordes would be awesome.


----------



## human_error (Sep 2, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> L4D with GPU accelerated *directx 11 physics compute* for chopping your way through hordes would be awesome.



fixed since valve would never limit their games to the relatively small share of people with proper physx enabled machines (especially since they are traditionally partnered with ATI for game development).


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2009)

largon said:


> Doesn't make sense? Huh? There is hardly any actual physics simulation in the game. Most things are just linear "pseudo physics" and not simulated in any sense. How about how ridiculously the physics during smoker pull is made? Or how hunter pounce, _especially the impact_, doesn't show any even remotely plausible physics? Or the tank punch on any of the select "punchable objects" (trashbins, cars, survivor, etc.)? Or most objects being bolted to the ground? Survivors just are not allowed to move anything.
> 
> Graphics?
> As usual for Valve games and Source engine, L4D has basically zero (0) pixel shading, it lacks the very foundations of modern computer graphics. Levels and character models are geometrically very simple. There's not much for a modern GFX to do.
> ...



i disagree with you. textures and models are the key to graphics, not shaders. shaders are over used these days to add blur and glow and useless after effects to hide crappy models and textures.

L4D has poor physics - but it has three things going for it.

1. Just about anyone can run it
2. it looks great on high graphics
3. its not buggy/crashy.

if some other more ambitious gamehouse had made it, it'd be another crappy console port or a cheap clone of an existing game.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 2, 2009)

human_error said:


> fixed since valve would never limit their games to the relatively small share of people with proper physx enabled machines (especially since they are traditionally partnered with ATI for game development).



I certainly didn't mean physx . I was hoping valve might implement thier own version or DX11.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 2, 2009)

After playing many hours of Left4Dead I must say the fact that you get suck on garbage cans in the offices is BS. It should be fixed but probably never will as its part of the game physics right?

Also aimbots and trolling with annoying music is commonplace in servers I get low ping in. 

I guess my region is full of douchebags that play L4D. 

My L4D username is *DaedalusHelios* 

I am fairly good. I do heal others alot so I guess you could say I am a team player. My friendly fire stats might be through the roof because I hit a few servers that was "kill each other and the last guy that survives gets to try to make it through". Weird idea but they were in the middle of the night so I played along. I see it alot in survival mode for some reason but I just stopped playing survival mode because of it.


----------



## Darknova (Sep 2, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i disagree with you. textures and models are the key to graphics, not shaders. shaders are over used these days to add blur and glow and useless after effects to hide crappy models and textures.
> 
> L4D has poor physics - but it has three things going for it.
> 
> ...



Precisely. This game was never meant to be a graphic/physic marvel that was to sit at the very forefront of graphics/physics technology. It was meant to be a fun multiplayer game that most of the PC gaming populous could play, even on relatively old PCs.

Hell, I've got members of my clan running 7600GTs and lower who play L4D, and yet their experience of the actual gameplay isn't affected by it. If Valve were to add intense graphics and a proper physic engine, these people would be left in the cold.


----------



## Boyfriend (Sep 2, 2009)

Left4Dead is really nice game. It crashed a lot and can be fixed by changing graphic mode to windowed and voila it works fine. I have finished first two missions just now. It is really great game although is inefficient in using PC resources as well as less shinning graphics (somewhat choppy).


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2009)

Boyfriend said:


> Left4Dead is really nice game. It crashed a lot and can be fixed by changing graphic mode to windowed and voila it works fine. I have finished first two missions just now. It is really great game although is inefficient in using PC resources as well as less shinning graphics (somewhat choppy).



the crashing is unique to you, as is that choppiness (you cant expect much from an 8500GT - run on low)


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 2, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the crashing is unique to you, as is that choppiness (you cant expect much from an 8500GT - run on low)



The "audio repeat L4D crash" happens on tons of PC's. Its not related to the power of the PC either. I have had it on a gtx 280 driven 45nm Quad system. Only shows up with L4D, other games run flawlessly.

Don't get me wrong, I enjoy the game on my other PC's.


----------



## largon (Sep 2, 2009)

Mussels said:


> textures and models are the key to graphics, not shaders. shaders are over used these days to add blur and glow and useless after effects to hide crappy models and textures.


Then again, at 1680x1050 max texture settings without filterings L4D uses less than 250MB of VRAM... Welcome to year 2000. Tells a story about texture quality L4D even to those who haven't seen them silly smudges with their own eyes. Yup. L4D has terribly low resolution textures, too. And character models are pretty simple too. 



> L4D has poor physics - but it has three things going for it.
> 
> 1. Just about anyone can run it


Sure, going with lowest requirements always works. Too bad that's one of the few things Valve is very good at. Too bad they extended their spartan coding methodology to level design too; it's all straight lines and ridden with invisible walls. There's only one single path. A typical tuberun.


> 2. it looks great on high graphics


Eh... Not really. Pretty much like HL2. Lighting is bland and non-dynamic, there's hardly any shading or advanced texturing effects. And there's an awful lot of glitches and faulty textures in terrain. 


> 3. its not buggy/crashy.


*remembers that one match of Death Toll final (Boat House) on an official server where there was a full 3rd round after the normal 2 where I was survivor with hunter vision and movement speed of an unspawned hunter. Oh yeah, and _I was freaking invisible to others, except the gun and medkit were visible_*




> if some other more ambitious gamehouse had made it, it'd be another crappy console port or a cheap clone of an existing game.


The idea is very simple, yet, very entertaining. Valve is, simply put, incompetent on the technical side.


----------



## Darknova (Sep 2, 2009)

Well it's obvious to me that a game is only good in your eyes if it has amazing graphics and a brilliant physics engine. So why don't you go play Crysis or something than come here and crap on a game we all play because we enjoy it and have a lot of fun playing?


----------



## largon (Sep 2, 2009)

Funny. I've never mentioned Crysis here. 
And, no a game doesn't have to have amazing graphics or a brilliant physics engine to be good. My beef is L4D is technically lagging years and years behind modern PC games. It completely lacks meaningful physics and graphics are honestly on-par to games released 5+ years ago.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2009)

largon said:


> Then again, at 1680x1050 max texture settings without filterings L4D uses less than 250MB of VRAM... Welcome to year 2000. Tells a story about texture quality L4D even to those who haven't seen them silly smudges with their own eyes. Yup. L4D has terribly low resolution textures, too. And character models are pretty simple too.
> 
> Sure, going with lowest requirements always works. Too bad that's one of the few things Valve is very good at. Too bad they extended their spartan coding methodology to level design too; it's all straight lines and ridden with invisible walls. There's only one single path. A typical tuberun.
> Eh... Not really. Pretty much like HL2. Lighting is bland and non-dynamic, there's hardly any shading or advanced texturing effects. And there's an awful lot of glitches and faulty textures in terrain.
> ...




i'm not seeing these poor quality textures and models you speak of. L4D has a few odd/overused animations (hunter pounce, smoker tounge going weird/glitching) but graphically i find it to be great and among the best in the games i play.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 2, 2009)

largon said:


> Doesn't make sense? Huh? There is hardly any actual physics simulation in the game. Most things are just linear "pseudo physics" and not simulated in any sense. How about how ridiculously the physics during smoker pull is made? Or how hunter pounce, _especially the impact_, doesn't show any even remotely plausible physics? Or the tank punch on any of the select "punchable objects" (trashbins, cars, survivor, etc.)? Or most objects being bolted to the ground? Survivors just are not allowed to move anything.
> 
> Graphics?
> As usual for Valve games and Source engine, L4D has basically zero (0) pixel shading, it lacks the very foundations of modern computer graphics. Levels and character models are geometrically very simple. There's not much for a modern GFX to do.
> ...



In case you haven't noticed the game was thought out to play like a Zombie Apocalypse Movie. Thats why you get those Hunter Pounce Animations looking like that or the Smokers and Tanks. Of course the game could be better if it had a Physics engine, but as it stands now, its fine with out one as good as Penumbra's (a puzzle game with physx and horrible textures and shaders). 

The game isn't open ended for a reason and thats cause L4D main objective was for you to kill zombies (while staying alive of course), nothing more nothing less. Thats why people bought the game and thats what you should expect. However in L4D 2 they pose to have more then one path. Btw, L4D has some of the most smoothest clean, nicest res textures I've seen in any game.


----------



## largon (Sep 2, 2009)

Here's a good example of the terrible texture quality. I dunno where in the game you guys are seeing radically better examples. And fact is, the tiny amount of VRAM used tells exactly what's going on. Textures are very low res. 

Btw, compare the linked pic above to this... Very high shaders vs. low shaders. 
*facepalm*


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2009)

largon said:


> Here's a good example of the terrible texture quality. I dunno where in the game you guys are seeing radically better examples. And fact is, the tiny amount of VRAM used tells exactly what's going on. Textures are very low res.
> 
> Btw, compare the linked pic above to this... Very high shaders vs. low shaders.
> *facepalm*



my game doesnt look that bad.

also, why are you using pictures of low shaders vs high shaders when talking about texture quality?

personally i dont care about one low res texture hiding on a wall. i aint looking at walls when playing the game - i'm looking at crisp clean zombies without shaders making them AA-free jaggie messes and blowing them to pieces.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 2, 2009)

largon said:


> Here's a good example of the terrible texture quality. I dunno where in the game you guys are seeing radically better examples. And fact is, the tiny amount of VRAM used tells exactly what's going on. Textures are very low res.
> 
> Btw, compare the linked pic above to this... Very high shaders vs. low shaders.
> *facepalm*



My game isn't like that either lol. I'll take a screenshot of MY in game and show it you. After I get back from school lol.


----------



## largon (Sep 2, 2009)

Shaders do affect textures. That is, in _all games_. 

Shots above were taken with textures @ "High" with AFx16. This is with textures @ "Low", still with AFx16. 
I believe you two will have to eat your words about your game not looking like that... 
=)




> crisp clean zombies without shaders


Then again, crisp clean zombies _with proper shaders_ would look better. Blood spatters, water and whatnot would gleam like real liquids. Now, fresh blood is just dark red texture. Water is a planar texture.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2009)

shot of walls etc - cant find any that look as bad as what you're showing.
(cropped screenshots of windowed mode, it really doesnt like screenshots with multi monitor)
will take another soon.







another one.

Textures are just terrible - see how hard it is to read that side-on text on that textured poster? "quarantine" totally unreadable (not)

these are heavily compressed images too - any artifacting you can find is related to TPU capture and not the game itself. i suggest turning your settings off low


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 2, 2009)

largon said:


> Shaders do affect textures. That is, in _all games_.
> 
> Shots above were taken with textures @ "High". This is with textures @ "Low".
> I believe you two will have to eat your words about your game not looking like that...
> =)



In any case man, did you go looking through the whole game for low textures lol? I mean even if the game does use a few low res textures here and there on spots that don't even matter that doesn't mean the whole game is using them everywhere or its enough to denote the whole game as having bad textures. "OMG, A LOW RES!! THIS GAME HAS HORRIBLE GRAPHICS!" XD.



EDIT: Hey Mussels, we should hit up game sometime.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2009)

greece vs aus - bitch to set up a time to play, let alone find a server that isnt laggy for one of us


----------



## largon (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't see any pics that indicate yours look any better than mine. Hint: textures in Half Life 1, too, look great when viewed from a distance... 
Oh, and my settings are all maxed out.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 2, 2009)

Mussels said:


> greece vs aus - bitch to set up a time to play, let alone find a server that isnt laggy for one of us



Not in Greece, in Texas from Greece lol. Still, hadn't thought about that though.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 2, 2009)

largon said:


> I don't see any pics that indicate yours look any better than mine. Hint: textures in Half Life 1, too, look great when viewed from a distance...
> Oh, and my settings are all maxed out.



lol, I'll give you the close ups you want. Why don't you go pull up some more of those Low Res Textures your talking about from a Setting OF HIGH or up. I must go now, gl.


----------



## largon (Sep 2, 2009)

There's no higher texture setting than "High". Which is the setting my pics were taken on.


----------



## human_error (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't see why some people have such a big issue with odd low res textures and a lack of over-engineered physics. Yes it would be _nice_ to have them better but it isn't killing the game for me to play it as it is. I'm busy running round killing hundreds of zombies per campaign and don't have time to walk upto a wall and go "hmm, i wish that was high texture - i mean this (staring at walls) is what i do all game". 

With the physics the things physics are enabled on are pretty decent - i can arc streams of vomit through the air and everything stays on the ground or falls to the ground when needed. I don't want my game lagged up because i shot a brick wall to pieces and the whole building decides to fall down and either the server or one of the other players is running on a single core athlon xp 3200 with 1gb of ram.

The fact anyone can play it on almost any computer and can have a great experience is what matters to me as this is a multiplayer game and if you don't get a lot of people playing it online then you can't have as much fun - after all it is a multiplayer game and it'll be quiet and boring if only a hundred or so people are playing at 2.30am because the system requirements are too high.


----------



## Darknova (Sep 2, 2009)

largon said:


> I don't see any pics that indicate yours look any better than mine. Hint: textures in Half Life 1, too, look great when viewed from a distance...
> Oh, and my settings are all maxed out.



If you're sitting next to the wall staring at textures you're playing the game wrong


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2009)

Darknova said:


> If you're sitting next to the wall staring at textures you're playing the game wrong



that was my point with the screenshots. when you arent standing with your face to a wall, you cant see a damn thing that doesnt look snazzy and awesome.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 2, 2009)

When Largon said, "ridden with invisible walls" I totally agree though. On random servers I get stuck when just running around offices and where a car pushes through in Left4Dead DeadAir. Ever once in a while it costs you a game from the invisible walls you can get stuck in. Very frustrating.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 2, 2009)

largon said:


> There's no higher texture setting than "High". Which is the setting my pics were taken on.



I know dude I was being sarcastic (I know its hard to tell when your online) but anyways you're complaint about textures isn't a viable one. Find something else to nagg about.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> When Largon said, "ridden with invisible walls" I totally agree though. On random servers I get stuck when just running around offices and where a car pushes through in Left4Dead DeadAir. Ever once in a while it costs you a game from the invisible walls you can get stuck in. Very frustrating.



i find thats related to the servers. they tweak the server settings to make them use less CPU power, and that makes the physics options lag out - cars/logs/dumpsters move, but their physics takes a few seconds to catch up.

playing on LAN with default servers (hosted via the game) i've never ran into the issues.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 3, 2009)

hello guys im just try play L4D now but i  have problems with with it which is sometimes quit to desktop , any idea patches or something can fix it


----------



## Metropolis (Sep 3, 2009)

Metropolis = Labyrinth

plus i have a habit of walking right into the witch too


----------



## Boyfriend (Sep 4, 2009)

I have completed all stages of all four missions (4 missions x 5 stages of each). It is very interesting and good game.
Plz protect urself from witch and others.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 4, 2009)

my only beef after playing it since the day it was released is the matchmaking system for multiplayer.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 4, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> my only beef after playing it since the day it was released is the matchmaking system for multiplayer.



its weird at first, but as you use the friends system in steam you find it a blessing.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> its weird at first, but as you use the friends system in steam you find it a blessing.



well not if you join a game full of pubs and it turns out you are playing against a team of friends. i want the 4v4 match maker.


----------



## Metropolis (Sep 4, 2009)

They should of used the server browser, the match making is just horrid


----------



## Darknova (Sep 4, 2009)

Metropolis said:


> They should of used the server browser, the match making is just horrid



Server Browser never would have worked for this type of game. I do admit the match making sucks, but only because of the constant problems with it, and it's reliance on a steam friends connection (even when playing with publics).


----------



## erocker (Sep 4, 2009)

Some sort of points/XP system would be nice.


----------



## Metropolis (Sep 5, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Server Browser never would have worked for this type of game. I do admit the match making sucks, but only because of the constant problems with it, and it's reliance on a steam friends connection (even when playing with publics).



Really because killing floor has a server browser and i can jump into a game and map i want straight away, matchmaking is just utter fail i would of prefered the server browser or both so people could choose (if that would work in some way)


----------



## Darknova (Sep 5, 2009)

Metropolis said:


> Really because killing floor has a server browser and i can jump into a game and map i want straight away, matchmaking is just utter fail i would of prefered the server browser or both so people could choose (if that would work in some way)



Never played Killing Floor, but from what I've read and heard, it's more akin to CSS with zombies,



> It’s a co-op survival horror game. Up to 6 players in online co-op mode, or just you, on your own, playing the Solo mode. The aim – cleanse each area of zombies, in waves, until you get to the last one. The Big One. The Patriarch. Then exterminate him, too.



That to me sounds like more of a "last stand" type of game, than a game where you are fighting to make your way to an objective, and in the case of versus, getting points on how well you did.

In L4D's case the best way of doing things, is to get a party together (in a lobby) and then play the game from start to finish (of course this doesn't happen on public servers 99% of the time but still). 

For this, matchmaking is far better than looking through a list of servers and trying to find a server that has only just started the campaign.

Just because one "zombie" game has a server browser, doesn't mean all "zombie" games are suited for that sort of thing.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 5, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Never played Killing Floor, but from what I've read and heard, it's more akin to CSS with zombies,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



KF is running around open maps killing zombies and getting cash for it. end of each level you buy better guns/ammo and continue, until the final wave (server dependant) where you have a boss fight.


BTW guys - you want a game of L4D on a certain map, with certain settings? host your own damned lobby! it still uses other servers, but you get the settings you want.


----------



## Darknova (Sep 5, 2009)

Mussels said:


> BTW guys - you want a game of L4D on a certain map, with certain settings? host your own damned lobby! it still uses other servers, but you get the settings you want.



Anybody in the UK is also quite welcome to use your Public Server. To get to it type this in console:

ms_force_dedicated_server 89.238.163.130:28011

and then press Start Game

I can't guarantee you'll always get on as we do occasionally have others playing on it, but it's there if you want to use it.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 8, 2009)

Well thanks to Linkin's Kickassedness, I can be a part of this club house. Game is fun so far, but I SUCK at playing the infected. ROYALLY suck to be exact.

JC316/[TPU]JC316


----------



## erocker (Sep 8, 2009)

JC316 said:


> Well thanks to Linkin's Kickassedness, I can be a part of this club house. Game is fun so far, but I SUCK at playing the infected. ROYALLY suck to be exact.
> 
> JC316/[TPU]JC316



Sweet! With infected you just need to learn the best places to set up, and make sure you're coordinating with your teammates on when to attack.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 8, 2009)

erocker said:


> Sweet! With infected you just need to learn the best places to set up, and make sure you're coordinating with your teammates on when to attack.



That is why I suck then, I was running around like a chicken with my head cut off and getting pwned. BTW erocker, you have a pending friend request from me on steam.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 8, 2009)

hey guys, i updated my anti-noob mod. it is now called veteran's mod. basically i streamlined the settings to make the zombie mobs come more fluidly. the witch isnt as powerful as i made her but she will still kill you if you arent careful. i added 2 plugins. 1 causes a small amount of damage if you walk through a smoker cloud and the other is a boomer explosion causes damage if you are close to him.


----------



## erocker (Sep 8, 2009)

Let's get 8 people together and play a match.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 8, 2009)

erocker said:


> Let's get 8 people together and play a match.



I'm in. What time?

Edit:

I am in the chat room for the Left 4 dead group on steam.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 9, 2009)

JC316 said:


> I'm in. What time?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I am in the chat room for the Left 4 dead group on steam.



i can do 10PM EST tonight!


----------



## erocker (Sep 9, 2009)

That's 9 cst to me, I'm in.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> That's 9 cst to me, I'm in.



9CST, I am in.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 9, 2009)

um yeah I aughta be back by then.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 9, 2009)

im game


----------



## erocker (Sep 9, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> im game



I'm sorry, you can't play. 

Naaa nana naaa naaa!


----------



## JC316 (Sep 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'm sorry, you can't play.
> 
> Naaa nana naaa naaa!



Damn, that's cold E. Solaris, you have an friend request from me on steam. Hope Linkin will show up for the game.


----------



## erocker (Sep 9, 2009)

JC316 said:


> Damn, that's cold E. Solaris, you have an friend request from me on steam. Hope Linkin will show up for the game.



You should hear the stuff he says about my mother in game! He knows I'm kidding.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm down. 10pm Eastern? Hey JC add me too. My name is the same here.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 9, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm down. 10pm Eastern? Hey JC add me too. My name is the same here.



10pm eastern indeed gonna be awsome meeting some of u guys.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 9, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> 10pm eastern indeed gonna be awsome meeting some of u guys.



Well my text looks the same in game 

I cant use my mic as it will wake up my kids.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 9, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm down. 10pm Eastern? Hey JC add me too. My name is the same here.



Added. 

I have my mic working again, so I will have voice.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll try and be on tonight. 

I added ya to my Steam JC.

IF I can't make it, I can do it Thursday night since start I My Vacation as soon as I leave my work.. lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 9, 2009)

server up and running!!!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 9, 2009)

im not sure why people could not join during the game. that is a new problem i have never experienced hosting games for the past 6 months.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 9, 2009)

ya me and mailman were trying now no one is playing  i was excited to play with everyone...and YOU LET ME DOWN! FOR SHAME


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 9, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> im not sure why people could not join during the game. that is a new problem i have never experienced hosting games for the past 6 months.



Here I was with a hot cup of Erockers ass and I couldn't even join.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 9, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> ya me and mailman were trying now no one is playing  i was excited to play with everyone...and YOU LET ME DOWN! FOR SHAME



i will fall on my sword


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 9, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i will fall on my sword



I did that once. It was swollen for a week after.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry I bailed guys, my eyes were getting tired, so I had to take a break. I will be on again tomorrow night at the same time.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 9, 2009)

Man I went to join and it was full, what are yall talking about not being able to play?


----------



## JC316 (Sep 10, 2009)

If anyone is interested in playing tonight, I will be ready to play at 9PM CST.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 12, 2009)

Anyone that is interested in a game, I will have a server running in about 5 minutes
 (Hopefully, I never seem to have luck with them).


----------



## JC316 (Sep 12, 2009)

Got a room up right this second and we need people. Just me and Ominis in there!


----------



## human_error (Sep 23, 2009)

Crash course DLC is announced to be released next Tuesday (29th September).

source


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 29, 2009)

new campaign dropped today! update your game and servers!


----------



## erocker (Sep 29, 2009)

Don't you have an exam to take?


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 29, 2009)

Add me to the list just bought L4d 

I think the new maps came with it


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 29, 2009)

erocker said:


> Don't you have an exam to take?



yea ive been studying!!! it starts at 6pm and i leave a bit before 5pm. should be home by 9pm if i dont bomb the thing!!!!! then i will play!


----------



## erocker (Sep 29, 2009)

Sweet!   A bunch of us are playing tonight, say 10pm EST?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 29, 2009)

erocker said:


> Sweet!   A bunch of us are playing tonight, say 10pm EST?



should be able too. uncharted 2 multi demo came out for ps3 as well. it's gonna be a fun night.


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 29, 2009)

erocker said:


> Sweet!   A bunch of us are playing tonight, say 10pm EST?



So that would be 7pm for us in Cali ?


----------



## erocker (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 29, 2009)

ughhh if i want in i gotta hit the sleep then


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 29, 2009)

Yea ill be on 

Its going to be funny watching me play, never got the mous/keyboard thing always a controller person 

Edit*
my steam is 
el_jimador48 

Assassin48 and Assassin_48 were taken


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 29, 2009)

DLC is going at 1kB/s for me...

Going to play through it with some RL mates, then i'll have a bash with some gamers 

MoonPig / _moonpig_


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 29, 2009)

I can fall in to any tomorrow night.. Off Thursday.. lol


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 29, 2009)

how many times can i L4D from my steam account ?


----------



## Darknova (Sep 29, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> new campaign dropped today! update your game and servers!



Don't update your servers! Valve has released 3 separate server updates, ALL of which have broken the servers. If you try and play, you'll end up playing on a locally hosted server.


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 29, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> DLC is going at 1kB/s for me...
> 
> Going to play through it with some RL mates, then i'll have a bash with some gamers
> 
> MoonPig / _moonpig_



mines dl @ 312.6KB/s


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 29, 2009)

Showoff....

lol.

Im on 60%! C'mon!


----------



## erocker (Sep 29, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Don't update your servers! Valve has released 3 separate server updates, ALL of which have broken the servers. If you try and play, you'll end up playing on a locally hosted server.



Yes, playing Versus mode is next to impossible right now. Server fails abound.


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 29, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Showoff....
> 
> lol.
> 
> Im on 60%! C'mon!



mines only 21%


----------



## human_error (Sep 29, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Don't update your servers! Valve has released 3 separate server updates, ALL of which have broken the servers. If you try and play, you'll end up playing on a locally hosted server.



NOOOOO. I left my server on auto update so it's running on the newer version. Oh well 

At least i patched really fast after changing my steam download region to indonesia (any quiet zone for patching will result is very fast download speeds).


----------



## Darknova (Sep 29, 2009)

erocker said:


> Yes, playing Versus mode is next to impossible right now. Server fails abound.



Both our servers are back online, but we're getting consistency errors now so no one can connect :\


----------



## human_error (Sep 29, 2009)

My server doesn't seem to be updating - can someone with an updated server please post their maplist.txt file so i can see what it looks like after the update?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 29, 2009)

human_error said:


> My server doesn't seem to be updating - can someone with an updated server please post their maplist.txt file so i can see what it looks like after the update?



your not the only one. Im getting the same issue. it either DOESNT download (stuck at 52%) & if it does download its no faster then 2.5Kb/s ( = still 52%)


----------



## Darknova (Sep 29, 2009)

My servers are back up and running and I can now connect to them again


----------



## human_error (Sep 29, 2009)

i get 

[S_API FAIL] SteamAPI_Init() failed; unable to update local steamclient. Continuing with current version anyway.

when i boot my server after trying to update 

Also has anyone got the ms_force_dedicated_server command to work when lobby leader? Looks like they changed something as it isn;t working as it did before (and needs sm_cheats 1 set before you can use it in a lobby).


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 29, 2009)

only at 70%


----------



## human_error (Sep 30, 2009)

Well if i connect to my server and then vote on new campaign for crash course it works, so i'm happy i guess.

**edit**

also anyone up for some co-op CC action my UK server 89.238.163.214:28011 has 3 slots free atm 

(if you join later and it is empty just call vote on new campaign and select Crash Course - will work).

**edit 2**

hmm, can't get achievements from my server for some reason - may as well add that to the list of bugs here: list of new bugs


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 30, 2009)

ill play once im done DL 

80%


----------



## Darknova (Sep 30, 2009)

human_error said:


> Well if i connect to my server and then vote on new campaign for crash course it works, so i'm happy i guess.
> 
> **edit**
> 
> ...



There is no way to connect to servers from lobbies. I can't even get on random dedicateds, but if I connect to the server remotely and get everyone to do likewise I can, then I just change the map. Pain in the arse.

Valve has totally failed this time.


----------



## human_error (Sep 30, 2009)

Darknova said:


> There is no way to connect to servers from lobbies. I can't even get on random dedicateds, but if I connect to the server remotely and get everyone to do likewise I can, then I just change the map. Pain in the arse.
> 
> *Valve has totally failed this time.*


+1

There is also no warning to lobby leaders if no servers can be found before local is launched so there are a lot of games accidentally going local (and no-one seems to have a good enough connection to host).

Oh well i've played through it twice now, i'll leave my server running if anyone wants to use an unmodified server with good UK ping and hit detection.


----------



## erocker (Sep 30, 2009)

Currently there are 40 lobbys for Crash Course. That's crazy.


----------



## erocker (Sep 30, 2009)

Double post.  Steam client update as of 20 seconds ago.


----------



## Darknova (Sep 30, 2009)

human_error said:


> +1
> 
> There is also no warning to lobby leaders if no servers can be found before local is launched so there are a lot of games accidentally going local (and no-one seems to have a good enough connection to host).
> 
> Oh well i've played through it twice now, i'll leave my server running if anyone wants to use an unmodified server with good UK ping and hit detection.



Who is your host out of curiosity? or do you host yourself?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 30, 2009)

the new campaign is boring, sorry to say. guess i will wait for l4d2


----------



## Darknova (Sep 30, 2009)

mm_dedicated_force_servers

That's the new command to connect to a dedicated server via lobby.

Bloody clever Valve, change the command just to confuse us.


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 30, 2009)

Im done dl the game 

anyone wanna play ?


----------



## human_error (Sep 30, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Who is your host out of curiosity? or do you host yourself?



I'm using e-frag.co.uk as they are pretty cheap and give out a lot of features as standard (such as my own branding for the server, 8 slot minimum and a high tick rate). I don't know what the tick rate is for the servers as there is no choice - you get what they give but i've never had a problem with my 16 slot server. The updates for the server are synced with e-frag's own server so you don't download from valve, you just sync with the main server which takes  a couple of seconds and you're updated - although you do need to wait for them to update their own copies which can take a couple of hours.

I wonder why valve changed the command to force to connect to a specific server?

**edit**

of course now my problem is finding people to play on my server - too many lobbies  = no randoms joining.


----------



## Darknova (Sep 30, 2009)

human_error said:


> I'm using e-frag.co.uk as they are pretty cheap and give out a lot of features as standard (such as my own branding for the server, 8 slot minimum and a high tick rate). I don't know what the tick rate is for the servers as there is no choice - you get what they give but i've never had a problem with my 16 slot server. The updates for the server are synced with e-frag's own server so you don't download from valve, you just sync with the main server which takes  a couple of seconds and you're updated - although you do need to wait for them to update their own copies which can take a couple of hours.
> 
> I wonder why valve changed the command to force to connect to a specific server?
> 
> ...



I'm on e-FRAG too mate 

It is awesome hosting ^_^

As far as I'm aware they're all 75 tick servers. You could always ask Mike if it bothers you, I'm sure he could tell you 

I've got one public, one private L4D server and I've always had problems with people barely playing on the public one. It happens occasionally, but not all the time.

Still, for less than £5 a month I'm not complaining heh.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 30, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> the new campaign is boring, sorry to say. guess i will wait for l4d2



You are right. I wonder if versus is any good though.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 30, 2009)

to the guys with server update problems, i also has an issue out of the gate. i then had to update the entire steam program and then do another l4d update. it was painful.

after this crappy campaign debacle im not sure if im going to buy l4d2 right away. i was planning on buying it day 1 but now my nerves are a bit shacken. what if l4d2 is a lot like crash course? longer maps, less levels, way too much guns/ammo/items, not enough spots for special infected to pounce.


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 30, 2009)

any one up for some L4D ?

steam id: el_jimador48


----------



## Darknova (Sep 30, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> to the guys with server update problems, i also has an issue out of the gate. i then had to update the entire steam program and then do another l4d update. it was painful.
> 
> after this crappy campaign debacle im not sure if im going to buy l4d2 right away. i was planning on buying it day 1 but now my nerves are a bit shacken. what if l4d2 is a lot like crash course? longer maps, less levels, way too much guns/ammo/items, not enough spots for special infected to pounce.



I know how you feel, but there is a reason why Crash Course is so bad. Valve shifted most of the team to L4D2 development, there is only one guy left developing content for L4D.

Crash Course is essentially 5 months work from ONE PERSON.

Pathetic Valve, really pathetic...


----------



## erocker (Sep 30, 2009)

Darknova said:


> I know how you feel, but there is a reason why Crash Course is so bad. Valve shifted most of the team to L4D2 development, there is only one guy left developing content for L4D.
> 
> Crash Course is essentially 5 months work from ONE PERSON.
> 
> Pathetic Valve, really pathetic...



Indeed. I would say the fan made Death Abroad is leaps and bounds better than this. I guess the recharge timer and new icons are nice.


----------



## Darknova (Sep 30, 2009)

erocker said:


> Indeed. I would say the fan made Death Abroad is leaps and bounds better than this. I guess the recharge timer and new icons are nice.



Death Aboard is great compared to Crash Course. I would rather Valve invest in those guys to get a better version than create more stuff like Crash Course...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 30, 2009)

just reading the stuff from today makes me glad that I went out last night instead of spending the night cursing about more then how Razer... Not right thread for that! lol 

Now, I do agree that the fan based Death Aboard is a great... Really fun and long.. 


Worst part about Crash Course.. if we are disliking it now.. What does the others feel that have the console version feel? They had to spend money for the update...


----------



## erocker (Sep 30, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Worst part about Crash Course.. if we are disliking it now.. What does the others feel that have the console version feel? They had to spend money for the update...



Those are the benefits of being a PC user. We pay more for our hardware anyways. It balances out.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 30, 2009)

erocker said:


> Those are the benefits of being a PC user. We pay more for our hardware anyways. It balances out.



True, but also due to fact of this.. It's a Steam/valve game... So, they can do whatever they want... Console... Nope, they can't do anything they want, so they have to do what that console maker wants..


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 30, 2009)

Yup So true Cold_Storm 

dont they charge for user created content on XBL ??


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 30, 2009)

Just had a go with JC316 and a Real Life mate. 

Good fun, except we failed the Finale first time 

Anyone up for a game tomorrow, add me / PM me.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 30, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Yup So true Cold_Storm
> 
> dont they charge for user created content on XBL ??



I believe everything is charged via xbl.. I'm not 100% sure.. I gave up my xbox for the fact that i found that for some reason they where getting me to pay twice for "gold" account... I spent 1 time only (once a year)for 50 bucks... But, Zune hit me with both a zune subscribe & xbox "gold"... I only signed up for zune.. So, once I found that out, canceled it and stopped xbox..


----------



## erocker (Oct 3, 2009)

Awesome map made by LiNKiN's brother called Axiom. Enjoy. http://www.l4dmaps.com/details.php?file=2760


----------



## Lynxen (Oct 8, 2009)

Wickerrd Mannn. I just joined.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 8, 2009)

not sure if there is a thread for this but can i be invited to the TPU Official gaming group, i added myself to the L4D group.

niznaz18/reefer86^


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 10, 2009)

is anyone interested in the left 4 dead 2 4 pack we need 2 more people it only costs 34 bucks a person if we get it in groups of 4.


----------



## kylzer (Oct 10, 2009)

Anyone wana add me on steam kylzerxx always up for a game of l4d


----------



## Squirrely (Oct 10, 2009)

kylzer said:


> Anyone wana add me on steam kylzerxx always up for a game of l4d



Yup. I'm up for a game too. Joined the Steam group a tad ago. My steam id is "squirrel765" if anyone wishes to add me for a game.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 16, 2009)

hey erocker, you should start a l4d2 clubhouse now!!


----------



## Darknova (Oct 16, 2009)

Anybody pre-ordered it yet? (l4d2)


----------



## human_error (Oct 16, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Anybody pre-ordered it yet? (l4d2)



Ordered mine about a month ago from Game - cheaper than steam plus i still get the pre-order key to gain early access and stuff.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 16, 2009)

yup! sneeky, erocker, myself and somebody else did the 4 pack! $33.75


----------



## Darknova (Oct 16, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> yup! sneeky, erocker, myself and somebody else did the 4 pack! $33.75



Hahah, yeah me and 3 of my clan members bought the 4 pack on Tuesday  £20 a piece instead of £27


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 16, 2009)

I bought a 4 pack so I could make love to Erocker under four different account simultaneously.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 16, 2009)

Dude anyone want to do the 4 Pack with me? Anyone left to do it with?




EDIT: No Homo.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 16, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Dude anyone want to do the 4 Pack with me? Anyone left to do it with?



Gayest question EVER!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 16, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Gayest question EVER!



LMAO... I hate you. Fixed.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 16, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> yup! sneeky, erocker, myself and somebody else did the 4 pack! $33.75



I'm heart broken man. really heart broken you forgot my name! 



TheMailMan78 said:


> I bought a 4 pack so I could make love to Erocker under four different account simultaneously.





What the hell.. I was heart broken when you "went away" the last time.. can I get about 3h of you on one account?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 16, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm heart broken man. really heart broken you forgot my name!



 well at the time i dont think we had a 4th


----------



## erocker (Oct 16, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm heart broken man. really heart broken you forgot my name!



Battosai needs to be changed to "Somebody Else"


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 16, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> well at the time i dont think we had a 4th



Nope, I was the "last min" man! & no.. I'm far from the 1min Man... 



erocker said:


> Battosai needs to be changed to "Somebody Else"





I give you all rights to change it Erocker!


----------



## qubit (Oct 17, 2009)

*L4D2 clubhouse*

The new L4D2 clubhouse is right here.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 17, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> yup! sneeky, erocker, myself and somebody else did the 4 pack! $33.75



I got in on one on [H]. There are some group buys going on there since its allowed for now and their BST section is so high traffic.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 21, 2009)

Anybody having problems with STEAM lately? I think it's still way too buggy.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 21, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Anybody having problems with STEAM lately? I think it's still way too buggy.



problem free here.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 21, 2009)

Awww it won't let me join the Left4Dead TPU group. I tried to join the official TPU gaming group but its invite only.


----------



## erocker (Oct 21, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Awww it won't let me join the Left4Dead TPU group. I tried to join the official TPU gaming group but its invite only.



I'll make sure to send an invite, when I get home.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 21, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'll make sure to send an invite, when I get home.



Thanks, and that avatar is strange.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 21, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Anybody having problems with STEAM lately? I think it's still way too buggy.



I have been having problems with L4D recently. Cloud server BS. Oddly enough, I talked to a guy on the steam forums that is having the same issue, he is also in Toronto Ontario, just like you. I am in Texas though, so it's not region specific.


----------



## erocker (Oct 21, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Thanks, and that avatar is strange.



Lol, it's TimTom and Kevin from The Venture Bros.! They like to cut things with knives! I've been on some meds lately, forgot I put that avy up!

Linky: http://www.adultswim.com/video/?episodeID=8a25c3921ac949e5011acad733f500d4




JC316 said:


> I have been having problems with L4D recently. Cloud server BS. Oddly enough, I talked to a guy on the steam forums that is having the same issue, he is also in Toronto Ontario, just like you. I am in Texas though, so it's not region specific.



I've been too addicted to NBA2K10 to play L4D lately, but since 2K10 now seems to be broken (good job 2k) I will check it out. There seems to be a problem somewhere in the mid-eastern US. Some websites, teamspeak, etc. are having problems.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 23, 2009)

JC316 said:


> I have been having problems with L4D recently. Cloud server BS. Oddly enough, I talked to a guy on the steam forums that is having the same issue, he is also in Toronto Ontario, just like you. I am in Texas though, so it's not region specific.


Ya, I went onto that forum also and found many had problems.
I got to the point where I was forced to re-install my OS, and start from scratch. But I did back up all my L4D files. Now it works fine, but still I sometimes get the Cloud Server BS


----------



## Boyfriend (Oct 23, 2009)

I also wanna join the party.
Boyfriend


----------



## Super XP (Oct 25, 2009)

Boyfriend said:


> I also wanna join the party.
> Boyfriend


You want to join the party Boyfriend? WHAT! OH  that is your name


----------



## Boyfriend (Oct 25, 2009)

Super XP said:


> You want to join the party Boyfriend? WHAT! OH  that is your name



What's wrong with my name Mr. Super XP???


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2009)

It was the end of a violent struggle between the survivors and the infected. The closing of a chapter was at hand with Louis laying in the doorway of a safe room and Zoey already in. Then suddenly Zoey realized her comrade was in trouble and needed help so she mustered up her courage and dove into the horde fray to rescue her friend. Just then I snatched that bitch ball headed with my 50 tongue and we won the match. 

I just wanted to post the best pull of my life.

Edit: Could Microsofts Steve Ballmer be a smoker?! News at 11.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just then I snatched that bitch ball headed with my 50 tongue and we one the match.



how many runs through google translate did that sentence get?



TheMailMan78 said:


> I just wanted to post the best pull of my life.



Dirty, dirty man


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> how many runs through google translate did that sentence get?
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty, dirty man



Zero. Thats why I typed "one" instead of "won".


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Zero. Thats why I typed "one" instead of "won".



what does "snatch a bitch ball" mean - and whats a "50 tongue"


you sir, broke the english language. it is dead now. 
This is why we cant have nice things.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> what does "snatch a bitch ball" mean - and whats a "50 tongue"
> 
> 
> you sir, broke the english language. it is dead now.
> This is why we cant have nice things.



Ok first its "ball headed". You forgot a word. Second its 50" I just forgot the """


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok first its "ball headed". You forgot a word. Second its 50" I just forgot the """



sorry, my bad.

what the hell is a Bitch ball head

beach ball?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> sorry, my bad.
> 
> what the hell is a Bitch ball head
> 
> beach ball?



Ahhh I understand. 

In the U.S. some "people" speak Ebonics. So instead of saying "I snatched that woman so hard with my tongue her hair fell out. Thus making her bald headed" you say "Yo I snatched that bitch ball headed!" Its all in the pronunciation.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2009)

BALD headed?

beach ball... bitch bald....


phonetics dont work online mailman  you make brain hurt


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> BALD headed?
> 
> beach ball... bitch bald....
> 
> ...



Yeah like this.....


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 25, 2009)

Glad to hear you got the best "pull" of your life.. I guess the misses doesn't have anything to say about that!? j/k


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 26, 2009)

When is the L4D2 demo on Steam? Am I getting up at 12am tonight or do I have to wait to like 5pm tomorrow or something f#@king stupid like that?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 26, 2009)

i didnt know it was coming out tonight


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 26, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i didnt know it was coming out tonight



The demos out tomorrow.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 26, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The demos out tomorrow.



got a link?


----------



## Darknova (Oct 26, 2009)

Join the Left 4 Dead 2 Official Steam group, it has the exact time it's coming out. It's 8pm for us in the UK.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 26, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> got a link?



If you bought the pre-release you get the demo on the 27th. Its on steam. I already have mine pre-loaded.



Darknova said:


> Join the Left 4 Dead 2 Official Steam group, it has the exact time it's coming out. It's 8pm for us in the UK.



8pm = Ghay.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 26, 2009)

What time would it come out for me IN Texas?


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> What time would it come out for me IN Texas?



Around noon time, I think.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 26, 2009)

erocker said:


> Around noon time, I think.



Man I wish it would come out as soon as it turned Tuesday. Way can't it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 26, 2009)

Woot!!! I got Wednesday off!! I gotta go after work and grab some AMPS and get ready to play!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 27, 2009)

4pm Eastern. Man this sucks. Plus we east coasters don't get the game until the 18th!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 27, 2009)

http://www.countdown2zero.com/e7939


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 27, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://www.countdown2zero.com/e7939



It better be on exactly when 2:59 PM turns to 3:00 PM or I am going to be rlly


----------



## human_error (Oct 28, 2009)

Been delayed again - now it will be released 8pm GMT - a full 24 hours late :shadedshu


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 28, 2009)

human_error said:


> Been delayed again - now it will be released 8pm GMT - a full 24 hours late :shadedshu



Yup. 4pm Eastern for me.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 28, 2009)

Anybody experience unusual L4D gaming LAG along with a really high ping number in excess of 1500+? It’s not only myself, it’s the guys I am playing with, sometimes we all have pings of 1500 to 2000+


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, last night everyone on [TS] was saying the lag in l4d was just plain bad. They stopped after, I believe, one section... Good thing I didn't feel like playing.. lol


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 28, 2009)

Well... i woke up this morning to find my Demo at 38% (it was 'ready' yesterday). So i've been downloading at 100KB/s since... Good job not all my mates are online...


----------



## Darknova (Oct 28, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Well... i woke up this morning to find my Demo at 38% (it was 'ready' yesterday). So i've been downloading at 100KB/s since... Good job not all my mates are online...



It's still not released so don't worry about it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## human_error (Oct 29, 2009)

L4D2 demo is pretty good - i am having some serious performance problems on my setup though, seems like there may be a graphics memory leak as it gets worse as you go through a level but clears up if you alt-tab out and in again.

I love the new zombie damage models - they have decent key organ and bone placement so no matter what chunk you blow off it's reasonably accurate on which bits of which organs to show. Also the zombies don't always die if you blow off an arm - they keep coming at you (squirting blood out their missing arm)


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2009)

this is L4D  you want this thread http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106265&page=1


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Left 4 Dead 'Dawn of the Dead'-Inspired Custom Campaign Released*

This looks good! Anyone DL it yet?



> Left 4 Dead 'Dawn of the Dead'-Inspired Custom Campaign Released
> 
> Dead Before Dawn, the much-anticipated Left 4 Dead fan-made campaign based on the Crossroads Mall of Zack Snyder's zombie remake Dawn of the Dead, was released this Halloween weekend and can be found in a 1.1GB download over on FileShack.
> 
> This first public beta contains five maps--the finale arrives in a future release--of zombie mall fun for co-op or versus, complete with new props, sounds, music, voice-overs and even a new line from Francis, on show in the following pre-release teaser trailer.



Source


----------



## Darknova (Nov 3, 2009)

All the reviews I've heard have been hating against the makers because it's apparently half-arsed and unfinished.


----------



## Conflict0s (Nov 9, 2009)

Now that I have a gfx card that can run it, I finally got myself a copy of L4D 
And so far I love it!
I have also joined the TPU group for some quality team matches, as at the moment I am just talking to people that speak another languages and it isn't as fun.
Hope to see you in game!

Steam = conflict0s


----------



## Super XP (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, I guess better late than never 

Steam: Doctor Who


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 14, 2009)

Just purchased both games, so I'll need people to play with now : ]


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 14, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Just purchased both games, so I'll need people to play with now : ]



Wow really, I think just the L4D 2 would have done the trick but if you can't wait I understand.

I'm holding off L4D 1 for L4D 2 so hit me up when it comes out.

steam ID seskotosavlaka


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 14, 2009)

I bought it as a bundle deal, save £5  on each game .

: ]


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 14, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I bought it as a bundle deal, save £5  on each game .
> 
> : ]



Wise investment my friend. My steam name is TheMailMan78. Hit me up on your friends list!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 14, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I bought it as a bundle deal, save £5  on each game .
> 
> : ]



Oh that changes everything. Good Move.

You will have endless hours of zombie head decapitation


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 14, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Wise investment my friend. My steam name is TheMailMan78. Hit me up on your friends list!




Will be sure to do so when its finally downloaded . 500 kbs D:


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 18, 2009)

just reinstalled l4d its updating so may be a while but when its done anyone wanna' game?

edit: you guys till on l4d or u all play l4d 2?


----------



## erocker (Apr 27, 2010)

OMG, the infected have returned and resurrected this thread! I'm currently reinstalling this game.....  *Are you?*

Oh, and Bill is still alive and kicking here. Bill don't die, cigarettes are the cure.

Anyways, let's get together this evening/morning/afternoon/wherever the hell you are (between whatever time it is now to infinity) and let's play!


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 27, 2010)

I'll be on tonight for sure. L4D>L4D2


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 27, 2010)

i will be on late tonight


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh, snap, I almost forgot.  I guess Valve is supposed to add on another campaign to bridge the gap from L4D1 and The Passing for L4D2.  I'll try and troll up some links for it.

Joystiq Linq


----------



## D007 (Apr 27, 2010)

Mussels said:


> as much as i'd like to join in, i know its no good playing on US servers and vice versa.
> 
> Perhaps have 3 groups, based on location? USA/canada, europe, oceania?



You get a good server and it will run anywhere. In particular a personal server.
I play L4D and L4D2. Named Bishop with the same avatar.


----------



## DonInKansas (Apr 27, 2010)

One of these days I gotta buy this game.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 27, 2010)

I thought you all ready had this game? or is it 2 only?


----------



## DonInKansas (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah, i only have 2.


----------



## erocker (Apr 28, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Yeah, i only have 2.



No you have 1.


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 28, 2010)

Anyone down for some more Versus tonight?  It's Friday for me, so I don't have to bail so early.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 28, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> Anyone down for some more Versus tonight?  It's Friday for me, so I don't have to bail so early.



I should be around depending on time. Iv got to post some stuff. but other than that im game.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 28, 2010)

i should be around for some fun.


----------



## Snake05 (Apr 30, 2010)

Played the other night with Polaris and my old gang.  I miss how awesome this game is.  If only moar people still played it so there wasn't just one server going at a time...


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 30, 2010)

Snake05 said:


> Played the other night with Polaris and my old gang.  I miss how awesome this game is.  If only moar people still played it so there wasn't just one server going at a time...



I wish I was leet enough to play with or against Polaris

Erocker, myself and a few others have gotten back into it, just lately the pings have been way to high, after 5 lobby resets it gets a bit old.


----------



## erocker (Jul 29, 2010)

Let's face it. The original is clearly better than the sequel.... Ok, that's just my opinion. Anyways, many of you have this game, why not reinstall it and start playing again? I would love to get a large group together and play so we don't need to worry about griefers and trolls. I'm ready at any time, just chime in and we'll set something up!


----------



## DannibusX (Jul 29, 2010)

Shouldn't you change the title of this to L4D1 > L4D2 Clubhaus?

I agree, this game needs moar TPU'rs


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 29, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> Shouldn't you change the title of this to L4D1 > L4D2 Clubhaus?
> 
> I agree, this game needs moar TPU'rs



bah. most tpuers cant play a game for more than a month without either abandoning it for the next best thing or complaining about how they spent $50-60 and are not satisfied.


----------



## erocker (Jul 29, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> bah. most tpuers cant play a game for more than a month without either abandoning it for the next best thing or complaining about how they spent $50-60 and are not satisfied.



You're the worst griefer/troll in Left 4 Dead. :shadedshu  Let's play!


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 29, 2010)

a month is a long time... plus i cant seem to stop playing league of f***ing legends.


----------



## zithe (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm considering buying this game. I'll only play it with the teletubby mod to not bother the younger ones in the family. It's hilarious anyways.

Though I'm currently distracted by SourceSDK..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 29, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> bah. most tpuers cant play a game for more than a month without either abandoning it for the next best thing or complaining about how they spent $50-60 and are not satisfied.



I still play BC2 man. But I have to agree most are just bandwagon jumpers. Anyway Ill reinstall L4D1 tonight. IMO L4D2 is better but hey I like part 1 too!


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 29, 2010)

i may go through the pain of a re-install, again, and play


----------



## a_ump (Jul 29, 2010)

Heck yea i still play the first. played the 2nd on xbox.....didn't care for it. but add me if u wana l4d some when i'm not playing eve

a_ump/ l337luke


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 29, 2010)

add me to this list

brandonwh64 / plynn1989


----------



## erocker (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm thinking 10pm Eastern Standard Time tonight we should get 8 of us together and play.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 29, 2010)

erocker said:


> I'm thinking 10pm Eastern Standard Time tonight we should get 8 of us together and play.



ive got to stay up all night anyways so i SHOULD be on at that time


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 29, 2010)

erocker said:


> I'm thinking 10pm Eastern Standard Time tonight we should get 8 of us together and play.



done.


----------



## erocker (Jul 30, 2010)

Okay ladies and gents. Ten minutes we have a lobby going up! Please join in!


----------



## DannibusX (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm so in.


----------



## erocker (Jul 30, 2010)

We need four MOAR people! Don't be shy.


----------



## zithe (Jul 30, 2010)

Don't own the game yet. =\

We should all play it with the teletubby mod. It's so amazing.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 30, 2010)

My computer is all unhooked to move out to another location. And plus I'm about to go see a movie.
I really wish I could join you folks. Maybe another time this weekend eh?

A Cheese Danish/ACheeseDanish


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 30, 2010)

erocker said:


> We need four MOAR people! Don't be shy.



if i was at home rather then at the prarents id have joined in  hopefully i wont miss the next time


----------



## a_ump (Jul 30, 2010)

don't be alarmed people if you all get a friend request from sugarfresh , my in game name. Need some l4d friends so i'm adding all ur asses


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 30, 2010)

we tried playing last night but we could not connect to any dedicated servers. i guess people do not like local host even if the pings are all below 200. what's more, valve changed it so you cant force in lobby to connect to a specific server. it was a night of fail.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 30, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> we tried playing last night but we could not connect to any dedicated servers. i guess people do not like local host even if the pings are all below 200. what's more, valve changed it so you cant force in lobby to connect to a specific server. it was a night of fail.



Last time we played we could connect to our server fine, what was the problem?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 30, 2010)

Darknova said:


> Last time we played we could connect to our server fine, what was the problem?



no idea. we never had issues with finding at least 1 dedi. last night we could not find any. and what command do you use in the lobby in console to force it to use a specific server? ms_force_dedicated_server is deprecated and sv_search_key never worked.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 30, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> no idea. we never had issues with finding at least 1 dedi. last night we could not find any. and what command do you use in the lobby in console to force it to use a specific server? ms_force_dedicated_server is deprecated and sv_search_key never worked.



OH right, yeah that was changed back when the DLC was released. The commands mm_dedicated_force_servers now.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 30, 2010)

Darknova said:


> OH right, yeah that was changed back when the DLC was released. The commands mm_dedicated_force_servers now.



ok, i tired that too and nothing! i used to run my own dedi with all sorts of mods and never had any issue before the DLC. strange cause people can do the manual connect to it but just not through the lobby.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 30, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> ok, i tired that too and nothing! i used to run my own dedi with all sorts of mods and never had any issue before the DLC. strange cause people can do the manual connect to it but just not through the lobby.



Odd, I've just got a single L4D server left, but we were still able to connect to it via that command the other week. You sure there was no one else on the server at the time?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 30, 2010)

Darknova said:


> Odd, I've just got a single L4D server left, but we were still able to connect to it via that command the other week. You sure there was no one else on the server at the time?



hrm, i will check out some of my network settings. i did change some things around since last setting up a server a year ago.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 15, 2010)

The Sacrifice Part 1 comic is out now.  Read it here.

I really liked it, and I can't wait for the next installments, which should be every Tuesday until The Sacrifice DLC is released on October 5th for L4D and L4D2 on PC and Mac.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 16, 2010)

New user-created City 17 campaign. Yes, _that_ City 17. Commenter on Blues News said it's "fantastic".

http://www.l4d.com/blog/post.php?id=4358


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 23, 2010)

oh boy im in


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 23, 2010)

i love this game


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Sep 28, 2010)

Sign this guy up <-

Gamrfreak0106<-steam (Alias {S4M} Exile)


----------



## erocker (Oct 5, 2010)

I've decided that I will no longer play L4D until they fix the spawning exploits in versus mode. It's become ridiculous with too many using them. It's completely ruined the game for me now. I'm sticking to L4D2 now as they have conveniently fixed it in that version.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 5, 2010)

Is that the spawn inside the saferoom shenanigans?

With the Sacrifice it seems like their trying to put the nail in the coffin of L4D1 by adding the original survivors and No Mercy.

I don't know, at this point it almost seems worth it for them to merge the two games.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 5, 2010)

Mildly disturbing screenshot from No Mercy on L4D2:






Hoping this is a photoshopped troll.  I didn't take the shot.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 5, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> Mildly disturbing screenshot from No Mercy on L4D2:
> http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/3431/uhohh.png
> 
> Hoping this is a photoshopped troll.  I didn't take the shot.




Next add on is that the people from 1 will be able to play on 2.. Or something on that way.. I faint remember reading something with the title... : Bill with a chainsaw anyone? :

So, It's going to be a cross fixing


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 5, 2010)

Interesting speculation thread on the Steam L4D2 Forum


Apparently some enterprising gamers were looking into the files for the DLC and came across Left4Dead2_DLC3 in L4D2.  Left4Dead2_DLC2 contains the files for The Sacrifice and No Mercy, with the models from L4D1 and stuff, while DLC3 contains files "other" files that are being speculated as the rest of L4D1's original content.

It wouldn't be that big of a stretch for Valve to port L4D1 over to L4D2 and just kill the original game, especially when they said that L4D1 was delayed on the Mac and there's going to be a surprise announcement tomorrow.


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 5, 2010)

No matter what they do, I will continue to suck at the game.


----------



## erocker (Oct 5, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> Interesting speculation thread on the Steam L4D2 Forum
> 
> 
> Apparently some enterprising gamers were looking into the files for the DLC and came across Left4Dead2_DLC3 in L4D2.  Left4Dead2_DLC2 contains the files for The Sacrifice and No Mercy, with the models from L4D1 and stuff, while DLC3 contains files "other" files that are being speculated as the rest of L4D1's original content.
> ...



The L4D2 update is over 3gb, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Oct 6, 2010)

if they port l4d 1 to l4d2, i want my freakin 60 bucks back that i paid for l4d2. i bought that and now your telling me i could have not bought it at all and just waited long enough to play it? not cool valve.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 6, 2010)

I highl ydoubt it would as simple as that.  Porting L4D1 to L4D2 would mean you need L4D2 to play it.  Valve has said in the past that the original L4D had engine limitations, I assume that those who never bought L4D2 would still play vanilla L4D1.


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Oct 6, 2010)

true, that would make sense as a liable marketing method, hey all you people that own l4d1, if you buy l4d2 then you can still play l4d1 on it! i could see valve doing that


----------



## erocker (Oct 6, 2010)

I think No Mercy is excellent in L4D2. I know their next "surprise" will be the rest of the maps.


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 6, 2010)

I wanna buy L4D2, $6.79 is a steal, just wanted to ask if there is anyway to edit the files to get the gore in the game, screw the low violence version


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I wanna buy L4D2, $6.79 is a steal, just wanted to ask if there is anyway to edit the files to get the gore in the game, screw the low violence version



ya gotta get a foreigner to buy it and gift you the UK/US version. it still plays with aussie versions.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 7, 2010)

i wonder if valve will ever fix the game so that people cant do the crouch glitch or the safe area glitch. so lame.


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 7, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i wonder if valve will ever fix the game so that people cant do the crouch glitch or the safe area glitch. so lame.



Please enlighten me, what are these glitches and how are people using them?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 7, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> Please enlighten me, what are these glitches and how are people using them?



one glitch is where you are an infected and you when you have not spawned yet you crouch inside a box or something similiar and then spawn. it allows you to move around really fast and be completely silent. 

the safe room glitch is weird. somehow all the infected hit E at once and they can spawn inside the safe room even when the doors are closed and the level has not ended.


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 7, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> one glitch is where you are an infected and you when you have not spawned yet you crouch inside a box or something similiar and then spawn. it allows you to move around really fast and be completely silent.
> 
> the safe room glitch is weird. somehow all the infected hit E at once and they can spawn inside the safe room even when the doors are closed and the level has not ended.



Never heard of either of those, but I assume they are exclusive to the versus mode, which I don't really bother with, so that would explain my ignorance.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 7, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> Never heard of either of those, but I assume they are exclusive to the versus mode, which I don't really bother with, so that would explain my ignorance.



yea. they totally ruin the game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Alright, so I just picked this up when it was for sale on Steam. And to be completely honest, I have never been a huge L4D fan, but I also have number 2 (yes I know that makes no sense at all, guess moneys burning a hole in my pocket). But wondering what keeps you guys with this over number 2, or if there is some great mods. The way I always felt about the game is, is that I hate special zombies that just flat out lock you down, and I don't like that swarm of zombies, I just feel the zombies should always been there in large numbers. Hopefully I can be lured in.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 9, 2010)

*New to L4D & L4D 2, but OMG*

Got both L4D 1/2 on steam this week for £7.50 and omg I am gutted I haven't played these sooner. The online gameplay is just awesome and funny as hell too. 

Any uk players on steam still playing these? just had a quick 2 hour session but am good for another few hours tonight and any other nights someone fancies a game


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 9, 2010)

we play some nights on teamspeak all of the TPU'ers


----------



## Gas2100 (Oct 9, 2010)

i still play them, add me on steam: speedods


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 9, 2010)

Gas2100 said:


> i still play them, add me on steam: speedods



Added, intelinside0201


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 12, 2010)

i took a night off from drinking wine and being a douchebag so that i could drink wine tonight and be a douchebag!  let's get a group together say around 10pm eastern?


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 12, 2010)

I should be home around 730PST.  I'll hop on and see if there's room.


----------



## erocker (Oct 12, 2010)

If we can get all TPU players to play I'm in. Otherwise I'll stick to L4D2.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 12, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i took a night off from drinking wine and being a douchebag so that i could drink wine tonight and be a douchebag!  let's get a group together say around 10pm eastern?



I will be there Rhino.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> If we can get all TPU players to play I'm in. Otherwise I'll stick to L4D2.



yea, i dont play with douche nozzles.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 12, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i took a night off from drinking wine and being a douchebag so that i could drink wine tonight and be a douchebag! let's get a group together say around 10pm eastern?



Nice I'll be on tonight too!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 13, 2010)

I really wish the game looked like this.....

http://www.pcgamer.com/2010/10/01/left-4-dead-2-sacrifice-trailer-bill-nooooooooo/

I mean honestly there is no reason why it can't.


----------



## casual swift (Oct 29, 2010)

Hope you guys don't mind if I add you as well... I'm hardcore into this game right now.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah me too! I don't know if its Halloween or what but I've been playing it a lot more.


----------



## casual swift (Oct 29, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah me too! I don't know if its Halloween or what but I've been playing it a lot more.



"casual swift"

You can add me up


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 29, 2010)

Throw an eye on Killing Floor as well when there will be a good deal for it. It's a bit different than Left 4 Dead, but similar in a way. Though, yes, i also bought L4D2 first, during summer deals and then L4D1 few days ago just because i wanted to enjoy new levels that i initially missed. And it's fun. Levels are slightly bigger in L4D2, but they are still well designed in L4D1.


----------



## wolf (Oct 29, 2010)

Amazing games, enjoy them. Oh I wish my ping w'ere better.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 29, 2010)

I play it hear and there when I have a few tokes ..my steam is ingenious2005 alias McLovin


----------



## casual swift (Oct 29, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> i play it hear and there when i have a few tokes...



yup :d


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 29, 2010)

I recently acquired this game (left 4 dead 2)
LET ME IN

steam: el_mayo

also there's a sale on steam for both left4dead games 
if no one already mentioned it


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 29, 2010)

DAMMIT!!!  I wish I had internet at home


----------



## Super XP (Dec 25, 2010)

*Merry Christmas Everybody​*
I heard rumours of a possible Left 4 Dead 3 beta coming out in around Q2 2011  A little too soon I believe.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 25, 2010)

Just bought l4d2 but i cannot even get it going


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 25, 2010)

Steam, disc, crashing, ???

Saw in the other thread this is via steam. Verify the game integrity via the games properties.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm buying both l4d's with some EB games gift voucher. So add me to the club.

Steam: 1nf3rn0x


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 26, 2010)

sometimes deleting the exe file and update the gamefiles can help alot lol

weird but true


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 26, 2010)

if you are talking to me then it's not a game crashing. The steam servers are being hit alot. I cannot get past 100kb so it's going to take a hella long time


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 26, 2010)

tried shifting the server City/State?

When my local server gets slow, I bounce to Toronto CA and get much better speeds.


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2011)

Let's play some L4D2 TPU'ers. We need a few more.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> Let's play some L4D2 TPU'ers. We need a few more.



yeah! I agree -adds people on steam-


----------



## Gas2100 (Feb 16, 2011)

add me up: speedods i need ppl to play this game with!


----------



## Super XP (May 2, 2011)

Left 4 Dead 1 took us to the state of Pennsylvania......
Left 4 Dead 2 took us to a different part of the United States, down to the deep south.....
Left 4 Dead 3 is estimated to take us to the Great Wonderous Athens, Greece........

Any thoughts? I heard it's to attract the Europeans by having it in places like Greece, Italy and such...That would be awesome IMO...


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 2, 2011)

Super XP said:


> Left 4 Dead 1 took us to the state of Pennsylvania......
> Left 4 Dead 2 took us to a different part of the United States, down to the deep south.....
> Left 4 Dead 3 is estimated to take us to the Great Wonderous Athens, Greece........
> 
> Any thoughts? I heard it's to attract the Europeans by having it in places like Greece, Italy and such...That would be awesome IMO...



Where did you hear that from?

That would  be cool! I'm actually Greek, been there a few times, beautiful place! If they were going to go anywhere else but Athens they would need Source Engine 3 to justify its beauty


----------



## erocker (May 2, 2011)

Super XP said:


> Left 4 Dead 1 took us to the state of Pennsylvania......
> Left 4 Dead 2 took us to a different part of the United States, down to the deep south.....
> Left 4 Dead 3 is estimated to take us to the Great Wonderous Athens, Greece........





> Any thoughts? I heard it's to attract the Europeans by having it in places like Greece, Italy and such...That would be awesome IMO...



Seems to be a stretch. Any link on where this info came from?


----------



## Super XP (May 2, 2011)

I am GREEK too, and it came from one of my friends which claim to have gotten an e-mail with this info, but yet he won't forward the e-mail to me for some reason. It is a stretch but a dam good one, Greece is a very beautiful place full of wondrous ancient history...

Ζήτω η Ελλάδα....

Anyway check out this website:
http://www.leftfordead3.com/


----------



## DannibusX (May 2, 2011)

I'm skeptical about your source, but I would welcome a new L4D game in set in pretty much any locale.


----------



## erocker (Jun 17, 2011)

Let's get 8 of us together tonight to play some L4D2 versus. It shouldn't be too hard. Btw, L4D2 is on sale on Steam today for about 6 bucks. Let's DO THIS!








Super XP said:


> I am GREEK too, and it came from one of my friends which claim to have gotten an e-mail with this info, but yet he won't forward the e-mail to me for some reason. It is a stretch but a dam good one, Greece is a very beautiful place full of wondrous ancient history...



No, L4D3 isn't happening any time soon and it most definitely won't be in Greece. It's not a rumor, it's a lie.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> 6/17/2011 TODAY! Versus game at ???.



There aren't 17 months in a year?

EDIT: Can i join, my Steam name is 'cheesy999'  * Surprise


----------



## erocker (Jun 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> There aren't 17 months in a year?



That's the way I was brought up. It's the correct way regardless of what the rest of the world thinks. Here, I'll post it the wrong way: 17/6/2011

Happy?

Didn't think so. 

You playing or what?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> That's the way I was brought up. It's the correct way regardless of what the rest of the world thinks. Here, I'll post it the wrong way: 17/6/2011
> 
> Happy?
> 
> ...



yeah but you don't want to be on my team i haven't played in months...

EDIT: Why are the spell checker lines invisible, noooooooo


----------



## erocker (Jun 17, 2011)

Meh, not too many people have played for a while, it's all good. If we can get 8 rusty players together it would make for awesome happy fun time.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> Meh, not too many people have played for a while, it's all good. If we can get 8 rusty players together it would make for awesome happy fun time.



Headsets needed?


----------



## erocker (Jun 17, 2011)

Nah, but it always helps. Plus, it's more fun screaming at each other.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> Nah, but it always helps. Plus, it's more fun screaming at each other.



Now the decision, my headset only works if i use a controller...


----------



## erocker (Jun 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Now the decision, my headset only works if i use a controller...



Lmao. That sir is quite the conundrum! Headsets make for a better time IMO.

Listen to the screams of horror!


----------



## Salsoolo (Jun 17, 2011)

just bought l4d2 do i need to play l4d1 before i play 2 ?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> Lmao. That sir is quite the conundrum! Headsets make for a better time IMO.
> 
> Listen to the screams of horror!



the big problem is i feel like an idiot shouting into my Wired Headset with a microphone that just barely works covering half my face, anyone know how to get a bluetooth one working?

@SALSOOLO: NO, the storyline of LFD2 is only vaguely connected

EDIT: I'll think i'll use a controller, gives me an excuse if i accidently team kill...


----------



## erocker (Jun 17, 2011)

Aim + fire. That's all you need to understand.


----------



## Salsoolo (Jun 17, 2011)

@cheesy999  thanx


erocker said:


> Aim + fire. That's all you need to understand.


haha thanks. its a big download though


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

Now its time to try to find erocker, which is hard, there are only about 100 David bowies

EDIT: Found thanks to easy rhino


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 17, 2011)

LoL. All I can do is use a controller.


I've been using a 360 headset for months, plugged into the 360 controller, played lots of games that way without issue.


Get it up, send me an invite, I'll fill a spot.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> LoL. All I can do is use a controller.
> 
> 
> I've been using a 360 headset for months, plugged into the 360 controller, played lots of games that way without issue.
> ...



same, xbox controller all the way (i'd use my ps3 controller but i've only tried it with BC2 and that didn't work)


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 17, 2011)

You know, i don't mind so much using a controller, but it definitely has an impact. I'm stuck with my arm strapped to the side of my chest, so can't mouse and keyboard at the same time. If I didn't ahve the controller, I'd be screwed.


Kinda nice how it works right form the get-go for most games, L4D2 included. slow to turn, but there's even a button to do a 180.

I sucked at these games before, now I'm definitely not any better.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

I can play if anyone is up for a game, just don't rage.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll be able to play around 6:30pm EST. Anytime after that I'm open to any game really; vs or campaign.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

A Cheese Danish said:


> I'll be able to play around 6:30pm EST. Anytime after that I'm open to any game really; vs or campaign.



all the uk users will be gone by then...


----------



## erocker (Jun 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> all the uk users will be gone by then...



You don't stay up till 1 or 2 am? I'm stuck at work...


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> You don't stay up till 1 or 2 am? I'm stuck at work...



I do stay up to 1 or 2 am but i usually have better things to do by then

EDIT: I'll start a game now, when we have enough people it'll start and i'm sure there'll be someone willing to take it throught the UK/US Conversion

Double EDIT: LFD or LFD 2 (i only have LFD 2 so i'll need to buy LFD if i'm to play that)


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> You don't stay up till 1 or 2 am? I'm stuck at work...



lolz same here. Work work work...


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

ok i've had to leave due to lack of access to my pc (i have a phone though so TPU till 2 in the morning) hopefully it'll last till you Americans can get there (i invited everyone on-line in the TPU steam groups and we managed to get enough players)

EDIT: I see you've changed your Avatar to someone i knew you as (and by me i mean her <-)


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 18, 2011)

Well it's the weekend. I'm down to play whenever today if people want to play.
My SteamID is not listed, so here: ACheeseDanish


----------



## Super XP (Jun 19, 2011)

Salsoolo said:


> just bought l4d2 do i need to play l4d1 before i play 2 ?


No, you don't have to but L4D1 is also amazing. You will find a few L4D1 levels on L4D2. 

EnJoY...........


----------



## Salsoolo (Jun 19, 2011)

^just finished downloading l4d2. i get the 'unknown video card' error. but i 'continued anyway'
im still trying to figure it out, so i have to play campaign with somebody else? there are tons of modes


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

Salsoolo said:


> m still trying to figure it out, so i have to play campaign with somebody else? there are tons of modes



there is a single player mode but the multi's so good its better to play with strangers then AI


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 19, 2011)

Salsoolo said:


> ^just finished downloading l4d2. i get the 'unknown video card' error. but i 'continued anyway'



My 6950's give that error too. Oh well.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Jun 19, 2011)

Salsoolo said:


> ^just finished downloading l4d2. i get the 'unknown video card' error. but i 'continued anyway'
> im still trying to figure it out, so i have to play campaign with somebody else? there are tons of modes





cadaveca said:


> My 6950's give that error too. Oh well.



My GTX465's do it too.  I think  all newer graphics cards produced after a certain date will do this as they probably aren't listed in whatever .dat file the gpu checker uses.  

Also, when is the next gathering for this game??  I kept getting invites last week on steam, but I didn't own the game until a few days ago   I'd like to go through the story cooperatively with real people that know what they are doing and at least try (even though I'm a noob at the game).  The AI is bad on single player and I tried to join with some random people, but they were and/or acted like 11 year olds :shadedshu


----------



## erocker (Jun 19, 2011)

I'd like to get a game going in about a half hour from now.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 19, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'd like to get a game going in about a half hour from now.



Let me re-download Steam and games and I'll join you

Edit: Still do not have a mic though


----------



## erocker (Jun 19, 2011)

I have a lobby setup. I'll send out invites in about 15 minutes or so. Join up now to get a spot. If I'm not on your friends list my steam name is David Bowie or erocker212


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

erocker said:


> I have a lobby setup. I'll send out invites in about 15 minutes or so. Join up now to get a spot. If I'm not on your friends list my steam name is David Bowie or erocker212



i've joined the game but there appears to be no one there, perhaps i can help?, *sends out an invite to every person on TPU


----------



## erocker (Jun 19, 2011)

Need 2 people.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

erocker said:


> Need 2 people.



in lfd 2 they can join whilst we are playing so lets go


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 19, 2011)

It'll take me a while. My backup was screwed up so I have to re-download everything...


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

where did the game go?


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2011)

Everyone should give this map a try: Suicide Blitz 2

http://www.l4d.com/blog/post.php?id=5693

It's very good and surprisingly professional for a community made map. It's got all the good stuff.

If anyone wants to play some multiplayer with this map let me know!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 22, 2011)

erocker said:


> Everyone should give this map a try: Suicide Blitz 2
> 
> http://www.l4d.com/blog/post.php?id=5693
> 
> ...



can play from tommorow onwards and may have a headset this time


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow, okay so there's a Portal easter egg in this map. It involves bringing the gnome to a certain place. It's pretty amazing.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 23, 2011)

yea, this is a good map. lots of fun!!!


----------



## erocker (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 23, 2011)

so the portal thing is broken right?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 23, 2011)

brokenz, we couldn't open the door with the cube....after we placed 3 liquid gas bottles in a panel as fuses


----------



## erocker (Jun 23, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> brokenz, we couldn't open the door with the cube....after we placed 3 liquid gas bottles in a panel as fuses



SO.. I guess if we locally host it, it should work. The guy who made the map told me that! He says he's trying to fix it on the servers side. 

Oh, here's the link to the map/mod: http://www.l4dmaps.com/details.php?file=9754

If you own this game, get the map. Honestly, it's the best user map ever made. I think it's better than most of the Valve created maps.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 23, 2011)

Give me a few and I'll be able to join a game


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 4, 2011)

Any games going on today/night?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 4, 2011)

possibly. we had a big crew on last night.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 4, 2011)

Damn I saw Mailman playing I shoulda joined. Ive owned 2 for over a year and never really played it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 4, 2011)

we could set a time for tonight but nobody can ever agree and people never show who do agree. generally 11pm eastern is when the most people are online in teamspeak and what not.


----------



## erocker (Jul 4, 2011)

11pm EST sounds good to me.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 4, 2011)

Alright sweet! I still do not have TS3 installed, as there is no OS on my laptop and no mic for my desktop.
I shall try to make it. I know my fiance wants to go watch fireworks tonight, but I'll try to make it.


----------



## erocker (Jul 5, 2011)

Just a friendly reminder that the game will be starting in around an hour.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 5, 2011)

Warming up my lappy....I'm sort of out of this round by default


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 5, 2011)

fail.


----------



## happita (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd like to get signed up for this group 

TPU name/steam name

happita/happita


----------



## Mussels (Jul 5, 2011)

happita said:


> I'd like to get signed up for this group
> 
> TPU name/steam name
> 
> happita/happita



i cant believe you have 1,100 posts and i dont even recognise your name yet >.>


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 5, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i cant believe you have 1,100 posts and i dont even recognise your name yet >.>



not all of us can put together 30,000 meaningless posts.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 5, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> not all of us can put together 30,000 meaningless posts.



Ohhh Ohhh I can!


----------



## erocker (Jul 6, 2011)

We could use some people to play. Get on in!


----------



## happita (Jul 6, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i cant believe you have 1,100 posts and i dont even recognise your name yet >.>



Yea, I'm a bit of a ghost. Real random too on my postings, usually post tuesdays - fridays only 


Ahhhhh...I'll check around if you guys are still playing till like....12:30ish midnight, which is when I get home from work usually


----------



## JC316 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yall keep catching me at the exact worst time. I will join in at one point.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 7, 2011)

Well I'm gonna be hanging around all night. Join me if you wish


----------



## erocker (Jul 7, 2011)

Dead Air for L4D2 will be getting here by July 22nd at that latest!

Valve was looking to get 20,000 players to finish a Cold Stream campaign by Wednesday (1 week after announcing it) and they got 20,000 people to get the achievement in only four hours!

http://www.l4d.com/blog/post.php?id=5803


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 7, 2011)

Why did my name get taken off the list? Is it because im white?


----------



## erocker (Jul 7, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Why did my name get taken off the list? Is it because im white?



No, it's because you're blind. Your name is still on the list.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> No, it's because you're blind. Your name is still on the list.



Ahh you sir are right. as I were!


----------



## erocker (Jul 7, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ahh you sir are right. as I were!



I need to add you on steam!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 7, 2011)

Also add showershitter as well. that account has my L4D2 on it the Plynn1989 has L4D original


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 7, 2011)

I really like the Cold Stream campaign.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 7, 2011)

If my laptop would play source games good i would try to play when i have free time at work but i dont think the 128MB X700 mobility will handle it. also only outside internet i could use is my verizon 3G tethering  I get 150+ pings in counter strike


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm going to be on for a little while. Someone message me if you want to game.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 17, 2011)

*TPU Dedicated server*



> guys, i've set up a left for dead 2 dedicated server for us called 'Left for dead 2 TPU'
> 
> if its possible could as many as you as possible get on it for load testing purposes (i'm bad at networking and i want to see how many mistakes i've made, server should be 60-120 of ping to the UK but i can't gauntee anything for the moment, i just need it tested
> 
> ...



Apparently nobody was interested, so unless someone asks for it it's now going to be turned off till tommorow, as their were a few things i wanted to change anyway


----------



## erocker (Dec 20, 2011)

Who's game for killing some zombies tonight? I forgot how fun this game was with all of the BF3 hooplah going on.

I'm thinking around 10pm EST.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2011)

would love to 

but my webz is not fixed yet so using celly webz

but have fun  been way too long since i played that game


----------



## erocker (Dec 20, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> would love to
> 
> but my webz is not fixed yet so using celly webz
> 
> but have fun  been way too long since i played that game



celly webz works! I was playing HL2 deathmatch at work the other day using my droid INC and PDANet app.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2011)

yeah but not mine, i got like 640kb connection lol

cant even load a page on TPU with pics properly lol


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> 10pm EST.


No idea if my brain is still awake at 3 in the morning...but if it is, I may join you guys.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 20, 2011)

Hmm. Let me verify it has been downloaded on my computer when I get home. I may be up for a game or 2


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 21, 2011)

erocker said:


> Who's game for killing some zombies tonight? I forgot how fun this game was with all of the BF3 hooplah going on.
> 
> I'm thinking around 10pm EST.



L4D 1 or 2 Rocker? That would be 8pm Mountain, so I will most likely be up for a game

Are we all jumping on TeamSpeak?


----------



## erocker (Dec 21, 2011)

L4D 2. Sweet, hopefullly we'll have plenty of people.

We can just use in game chat.


----------



## DannibusX (Dec 21, 2011)

Wish I could join you, but I'm at work until 3 am PST.

Have fun!


----------



## erocker (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm starting a round up now. Join in!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 21, 2011)

In lol


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 23, 2011)

Ah hell, guess I didn't manage to keep myself awake. Oh well, next time then.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 24, 2011)

I added myself.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2011)

[yt]PGC-_o6QteU[/yt]


Your Welcome


----------



## Super XP (Dec 28, 2011)

You can add me too. 

Super XP - Doctor Who


----------



## Super XP (Mar 9, 2012)

Who's on tonight playing L4D2?
I've been playing it for several days now because Rage refuses to run but I really like L4 D2 and can't seem to get bored of it


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 10, 2012)

ill play tonight. what is your steam name?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 11, 2012)

guess you didnt want to play. you fail.


----------



## techguy31 (Mar 11, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> guess you didnt want to play. you fail.



I'll play with you tonight after I get off work.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 11, 2012)

GMT time? if i finish my coursework ill play


----------



## nt300 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Cold Stream DLC coming for L4D2 *
*VALVE*
Just tweaks and swatting bugs remain 

The long-awaited Cold Stream DLC for Left 4 Dead 2 is inching much closer to release. Valve is reporting that it is close to a release as the development team continues making tweaks and swatting some pesky bugs.

While the latest posting on the Left 4 Dead 2 blog didn’t announce a release date, things are moving in the direction of an official announcement very soon.

Cold Stream is a big deal in that it contains a new community-made campaign, in addition to the classic maps Death Toll, Dead Air, Blood Harvest, and Crash Course. The DLC will also have a new melee weapon. The DLC when released will be coming to both Xbox 360 and PC.
http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/26415-cold-stream-dlc-coming-for-l4d2


----------



## nt300 (May 7, 2012)

Here is was. I played with him I think 2 nights ago.


Easy Rhino said:


> guess you didnt want to play. you fail.





Super XP said:


> You can add me too.
> 
> Super XP - Doctor Who


----------



## Widjaja (May 25, 2012)

I have played this game the grand total of 54hrs and have had it for months now.
It has one of the crappiest communities I have ever come across.

Always someone leaving people behind kill whoring, who leaves when they die and blame their death on other players.

People taking versus matches far too seriously.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 25, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> I have played this game the grand total of 54hrs and have had it for months now.
> It has one of the crappiest communities I have ever come across.
> 
> Always someone leaving people behind kill whoring, who leaves when they die and blame their death on other players.
> ...



that's the main reason i stopped playing.
L4D 1&2 are pretty much over with. unless you have a group of friends you work well with, multiplayer is pointless.


----------



## Widjaja (May 25, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> that's the main reason i stopped playing.
> L4D 1&2 are pretty much over with. unless you have a group of friends you work well with, multiplayer is pointless.



Fortunately a week or so later Killing Floor was in the Mid-week madness sale.
Sure it's not as graphically impressive as L4D2 but the fun I have had in Killing Floor with people online far surpasses L4D2.

I recommend Killing Floor over Left 4 Dead 2 any day for multiplayer.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 25, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> Fortunately a week or so later Killing Floor was in the Mid-week madness sale.
> Sure it's not as graphically impressive as L4D2 but the fun I have had in Killing Floor with people online far surpasses L4D2.
> 
> I recommend Killing Floor over Left 4 Dead 2 any day for multiplayer.



good to know, thanks!


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 5, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> I recommend Killing Floor over Left 4 Dead 2 any day for multiplayer.


I have both and I agree.
L4D/2 - Great with friends.
KF - Great all around.


----------



## Super XP (Jul 28, 2012)

Any word on a possible Left 4 Dead 3?


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't know if there will be one for a while since they just released a 540mb update for Left 4 Dead 2.

Spea of which I should just remove it as I don't play it.
I don't know enough people to play it and I can not play VS due to NEEDING to be good at it from the start or people cry out in pain for doing something they didn't like.


----------



## Super XP (Aug 2, 2012)

I may not be the best but I stand my ground. You should continue to play it, don't worry about the crying. Though I would try Single Player on Expert difficulty.


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 2, 2012)

Super XP said:


> I may not be the best but I stand my ground. You should continue to play it, don't worry about the crying. Though I would try Single Player on Expert difficulty.



I've gone on to Tribes: Ascend
Been  lot of fun for the most part so far.
Although it appears some people get really hurt when they are losing and make sure everyone knows about it through chat.

But it can be funny when two newbies who think they are hot shots decide to make it personal and fight it out in mid field.


----------



## Super XP (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes agreed. There's also many more that consistently tell you what to do or else they try to kick you off. All the BS aside, till this day I still continue to play L4D2 because it's super fun.

If you still have the game installed, look me up "Doctor Who". We can play some Versus or something together. I like knowing somebody because it prevents the other players from kicking you off.

I caused the most damage to the survivors in one game, but messed up a Boom attack opportunity, and the A-Holes kicked me off for that, despite the fact I was one of the stronger players lol. You will always run into jack arises.


----------



## Super XP (Aug 8, 2012)

*Left 4 Dead 3 in the works...*

Left 4 Dead 3 in the works and may come sooner than we think...
*QUOTE:*


> More than two years has already passed since the inception of Left 4 Dead 2, and here we are, still trying to figure out when will Valve unleash a sequel for its highly contagious title; that brought marvels on the horror-survival gaming community way back from L4D1 on 2008.
> 
> Nostalgia set aside, *it’s clear there’s only a limited set of clues that suggest Valve is planning to reveal Left 4 Dead 3. Nevertheless, that didn’t prevent publishing supervisors from X360 Mag UK (Issue 84) to unleash their wishlist for the FPS title.*
> 
> ...



http://pinoytutorial.com/techtorial/left-4-dead-3-new-characters-and-weapons-from-x360-mags-foresight/


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2012)

unique weapons per character will never happen, because everyone will just fight over getting their favourite. as it stands it works, because any char can use any weapon.


----------



## Super XP (Aug 9, 2012)

I agree unique weapons per character is not a good idea. What I would like to see is a double barrel shotgun, the one used in one of the DOOM games, where two shells shoot out at the same time causing crazy damage. 

There is a lot Valve can do, so long as they don't deviate away from the L4D formula which made it so popular.


----------



## nt300 (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh, woopy a   left 4 dead 3 coming hopefully  Who's on tonight.


----------



## Super XP (Aug 20, 2012)

Official Left 4 Dead Movie Trailer? Is this for real?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DehTfnzqDDg&feature=BFa&list=ULRMKAXr9vDPY

If they are making a movie based on Left 4 Dead, it better he a high end movie, such as Iron Man or something.


----------



## erocker (Aug 20, 2012)

Naw, it is a part of an ongoing web series made by fans. I can only wish for a high budget "Hollywood" version.


----------



## Super XP (Aug 20, 2012)

erocker said:


> Naw, it is a part of an ongoing web series made by fans. I can only wish for a high budget "Hollywood" version.


Aww I see. Anyhow if Valve was ever to get involved in making a L4D film, I can see Universal Studios doing the honours.


----------



## nt300 (Aug 23, 2012)

That movie is a fake.


----------



## Super XP (Sep 1, 2012)

Why is Steam and/or Valve sucking as of late? Nobody can use a Secure or Dedicated server for some reason, so we are all stuck with hosing a local server. Anybody know what's going on with Left 4 Dead 2?  

Also I was getting that Vac Secure Server, you must remove plug-ins before you can connect. This bloody error message drives me nuts, but I fixed the problem. Had to go into Steam and create a Desktop Short Cut of L4D2 now it does not have that error anymore.


----------



## Super XP (Sep 4, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> I have played this game the grand total of 54hrs and have had it for months now.
> It has one of the crappiest communities I have ever come across.
> 
> Always someone leaving people behind kill whoring, who leaves when they die and blame their death on other players.
> ...


I agree with you 1000%. I also hate people telling you how to play the game. And if you do not listen to him, he tries to kick you off. Anyhow I still find this game most fun with down to earth people.

Anyhow what on earth is going on with the Valve servers? It's very difficult to log into one. Many are forced to go local server for the past week.

I've heard about three rumors explaining why.
1) Valve is shutting down there servers 
2) Valve is in the process of upgrading it's servers 
3) Valve is preparing to launch Left 4 Dead 3 which is why they are doing a massive server upgrade.

Pick One  I like #3


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Left 4 Dead 3 in the works and may come sooner than we think...
> *QUOTE:*
> 
> 
> ...



This sounds so fucking stupid. TF style oh god I'd kill myself. Better graphics more guns different state. Change nothing else.


----------



## Super XP (Sep 4, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> This sounds so fucking stupid. TF style oh god I'd kill myself. *Better graphics more guns different state. Change nothing else.*


I agree 100%. They need to stick to the original formula. Valve made a killing in sales for both 1 & 2, but almost double the sales for part 2 over the 1st one. Surely the 3rd should outperform both in sales and popularity.


----------



## D007 (Sep 4, 2012)

Game is so f'd right now.. You can only play if someone owns a server, on their private server or when you host local. Dedicated servers have been down for like a week now I think.. Valve greenlight = everything else gets crapped on apparently..


----------



## uco73 (Jul 21, 2020)

I love L4D and L4D2 and I play this games every day (on STEAM ofc). My favorite map is Silent Hill. 12 chapters total, but 9 dark chapters. If anybody want to play with me Silent Hill, find me on STEAM. Same nick, same avatar as here.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 24, 2022)

Long forgotten thread that I think should be revisited. 

Hell, I still play both of these awesome games and I'm sure a ton of members still do as well. 

So, bump.


----------



## Pete1burn (Oct 24, 2022)

Hilarious getting a reply to this thread.  Brings back memories!  Haven't played in a long time, but it might be worth firing it up again.


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Oct 24, 2022)

yep!...still play with some friends on Sat nights...my wife created1000 mods for L4D2 in the workshop


----------



## caroline! (Oct 24, 2022)

Oh man this thread. I loved Left 4 Dead, played with people from all over the world via Tunngle and GameRanger, my PC could barely run the game and the ping was insanely high but it was great. Sometimes I'd move through the entire map only to get teleported back to the beginning due to the lag.
When a game is good there's no need for ultra graphics, raytracing or expensive parts to have some fun though.
It wasn't particularly _legal _but it was one of the first online games I've played, one that wasn't overly terrible when it came to community, probably because I played with poles, russians and hungarians all the time and I couldn't understand a word of what they were writing in the chat, but it was a nice game. 

I can't buy any Steam games where I live, I was told of the "VPN trick" but I don't even have a card that works with Steam sooo that's why I *have* to pirate everything, it was a sad day when Tunngle and GR died, that meant no more online games for me. Still have the disc somewhere, all scratched, I was actually playing the game from the disc because I had no HDD space to install it lol it worked though. Great game.


----------



## outpt (Oct 24, 2022)

Have both on steam. Was playing LFD1 the other day.


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 28, 2022)

Are you telling me L4D(2) is still an active game with servers? 
I never got to be really good at scavenge, now might be my chance.


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Oct 28, 2022)

_JP_ said:


> Are you telling me L4D(2) is still an active game with servers?
> I never got to be really good at scavenge, now might be my chance.


Yep


----------

